# Sammy's Story



## HolDaisy

Sammy turned 1 last week, so it's time for us to move out of the puppy section and to start a new thread. This will be Sammy's new section where I will do updates about his adventures, exterior decorating and photo uploads. It doesn't seem long ago at all since I started his puppy thread when we brought him home. Thanks again to everyone who has followed our adventure with Sammy this past year while he was growing up, and I hope that you continue to enjoy reading all about him 

These big, beautiful eyes melt our hearts every single day...


----------



## Doug

Welcome to your big boy thread Sammy! 

We love hearing about you and all that you have been up to  Your Mum has done a fantastic job of training you and she has been so wonderful to many of us here on the forum and melted many hearts of her own with her kindness. 

Good luck with all of your brand new adventures beautiful boy.


----------



## hubbub

Doug said:


> Welcome to your big boy thread Sammy!
> 
> We love hearing about you and all that you have been up to  Your Mum has done a fantastic job of training you and she has been so wonderful to many of us here on the forum and melted many hearts of her own with her kindness.
> 
> Good luck with all of your brand new adventures beautiful boy.


^^^ I couldn't say it better. Sammy - you and your Mum are fantastic


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am happy to see Sammy's new thread. You two are meant to be together and we are so happy to have you here. Of course big thanks goes to your Daisy and my Buddy, without them we would never know of each other.

Now I am patiently waiting for new pictures and stories.


----------



## love never dies

Sammy is a super handsome golden boy. I love that photo


----------



## OutWest

I think we def need to know about his exterior decorating exploits! Such a handsome boy.


----------



## dborgers

Welcome to your big boy thread, Sammy 

Yes, we would like to see more of your exterior decorating pinash


----------



## Wendy427

*I LOVE Sammy!*

Since I'm now working from home ALL night (watching IT jobs run), I took the opportunity to read all of Sammy's puppy thread! What a wonderful life you're having, Sammy! 

I enjoyed every one of your stories, pictures, and videos. You are such a sweetheart! :smooch::smooch::smooch:

Happy Birthday to you :wave:


----------



## cgriffin

Yay, Sammy has a new thread, graduated to the big boy 'pants'


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sammy has grown into a very handsome golden boy.

Looking forward to seeing more pictures of him and hearing about his adventures.


----------



## Sweet Girl

He is SO beautiful! Welcome to the grown up world, Sammy! Happy first birthday!


----------



## Always51

Happy Birthday Sammy!!! He's a gorgeous boy!!


----------



## *Laura*

Sammy those eyes melt all our hearts. Welcome to your new big boy thread. Can't wait to watch you grow and read about your adventures along the way


----------



## SweetLou

Great looking guy!


----------



## swishywagga

Sammy, we have loved following your first year, and look forward to hearing all about your new adventures, you make us all smile and laugh, you are a golden gift to your family sweet boy. Hugs xx


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks everyone for Sammy's welcome to the grown up golden section.

Unfortunately we have a very sad start to Sammy's new thread  We had to put Sammy's Auntie Sadie, our beautiful rottie to sleep today. We noticed that something wasn't quite right with her when she turned away from a meal Tuesday evening (which she would never ever do) and just wasn't herself. She went to the vets Thursday where she had some injections to see if she perked up, and the vet said to take her back if there had been no improvement. Things didn't improve so she had an ultrasound done this morning (Fri), and we discovered that she had a pulmonary tumour and fluid around her heart, along with abnormalities on her liver. Due to her age of 10 (11 in a month), her quality of life and poor prognosis we had to make the heartbreaking decision to send her to the bridge to be with her Mom and Daisy.

Sadie had a very special place in our hearts as we bred her ourselves and she's been a beautiful, loyal, loving girl her entire life. It's come as a huge shock as she has been perfect up until 3 days ago. It's happened extremely quickly...quicker than we ever could have imagined and we are all heartbroken. Everyone that met her fell in love with her as she had a fantastic temperament. Rottie's can have such a bad reputation, but Sadie was like an honourary golden 

As she's Sammy's friend I thought I'd share her story with you, along with a photo of beautiful smiley Sadie-boo taken earlier in the year. Goodnight, we will miss you x


----------



## Davidrob2

I'm so sorry. Sadie sounds like a true love.


----------



## OutWest

Oh you must be heartbroken. She was a beautiful girl. I love seeing Rotties... They are few of them nowadays, probably because they seem so fearsome. What a sweetheart she was. You have my sympathies.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, I'm so sorry! R.I.P. Sweet Sadie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

I'm so sorry to learn of Sadie's sudden passing. Hugs to you all as you grieve - her picture is lovely.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am sorry for the loss of Auntie Sadie. She was beautiful girl. Sweet Daisy will be waiting for her with her mom.
Run free sweet girl.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks everyone for your kind words. We're missing our special girl Sadie so very much 
 It's very hard to believe that this time last week we had no idea how poorly she was, she was running around, eating well, going on her usual walks...it's all happened so quick. We are lucky to have great vets who we trust, and know that if there was anything possible they could have done to help her then they would have done it. It's hitting poor Eddie the gsd the hardest, so we're trying to keep his spirits up. It's heartbreaking to see him so sad  Sammy hasn't realised that she has gone yet, I think he's too little to understand.

Sammy has had his first encounter with the Christmas decorations. He's fascinated with the tree, but so far...so good.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you, big hugs sent to you and Sammy, and a very special one for Eddie x


----------



## HolDaisy

Sammy and Eddie are both missing his Auntie Sadie  It's affecting Eddie moreso though as he has spent many years with her. He's doing okay though, and having lots of extra love, treats and walks. Sammy is doing a brilliant job in looking after him and keeping him on his toes (paws). They even enjoyed a crazy zoomie session on the garden last night. It's nice how they have always got on so well, and Eddie is so patient with Sammy and his mad outbursts. He stands watching him and you can tell he's thinking 'what a crazy pup he is!..I'm sure I was never like that!'

I realised today that it was exactly a year ago that we first visited our breeder and met a baby 3 week old Sammy for the first time. Here he is in his favourite position, pretending that the rug moved all on it's own, he had nothing to do with it *honestly*...hmm


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sammy, you're so silly! What a cutie pie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

sAMMy - ids haNnAH. miy howz Hadz du rugz dat moooven buy deMselz too. de mAk mi twIp sometims...sIDdy rugz


----------



## swishywagga

Sammy i iz soo pleeesed u discovereed da magik ruggz, u hav soo menee uvver magik fings to seeek owt!. I hope santa paws bring u lotz of da pressies, luv barnaby.


----------



## HolDaisy

fozziesmom said:


> Sammy, you're so silly! What a cutie pie!


He really is very silly indeed. He looks like a grown up golden, but he's still a crazy puppy really  Hope that Brinkley is okay, he's such a beauty!




hubbub said:


> sAMMy - ids haNnAH. miy howz Hadz du rugz dat moooven buy deMselz too. de mAk mi twIp sometims...sIDdy rugz


Elloh Hannah...da rug alwayzz moves byy itself...and da plants, twees and stickss. Me neva moves dem *weeli* Ope u okeh 



swishywagga said:


> Sammy i iz soo pleeesed u discovereed da magik ruggz, u hav soo menee uvver magik fings to seeek owt!. I hope santa paws bring u lotz of da pressies, luv barnaby.


Fank yuw Barnaby, da rug weeli is magik. I ope Santa paws bwing you lots too...ope yuw avin fun at da beach..me wud luv to come and play in da sea wiv yuw one day


----------



## swishywagga

Sammy, you look fab in your santa hat, hopefully one day we can all go to the beach together!. Hugs to all x


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Sammy, you look fab in your santa hat, hopefully one day we can all go to the beach together!. Hugs to all x


He says thank you, he wants to be Santa paws...and he would love to go to the beach someday :wave:


----------



## dborgers

Sammy, you look adorable, little buddy 

Hollie, I'm so sorry about Sadie. And sorry I missed seeing that earlier. Our most sincere condolences


----------



## HolDaisy

dborgers said:


> Sammy, you look adorable, little buddy
> 
> Hollie, I'm so sorry about Sadie. And sorry I missed seeing that earlier. Our most sincere condolences


Thank you Danny

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

Sammy, your tummy is looking fine. 

Very sorry you lost your Sadie but glad you are back with us on GRF. Hard to lose a loved one so close to the holidays.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thanks, Brinkley is fine. Huge, but good! He just can't seem to give up his sock addiction.......


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Sadie, my thoughts and prayers to you.

Sleep softly sweet Sadie


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm sorry to read about your Sadie. She was sure special and I am very sorry for your loss. 

I look forward to reading Sammy's continuing adventures as a big boy!


----------



## *Laura*

Hollie I'm so sorry about Sadie. She sounds like a super sweetie. Run free with Daisy dear girl


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sammy is so sweet, love his new sig photo. I wanted to update mine but was sadden with the fact that I have to dig thru the old photos of my Buddy and gave up on it.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Sadie.


----------



## HolDaisy

It was my birthday yesterday and I opened the door to this beautiful little sight  Sammy is LOVING the Christmas season so far. We have lots of birthdays around Christmas, so the celebrations combined with lots of unexpected visitors delivering cards and presents is getting him very excited.


----------



## swishywagga

Hope you had a fabulous birthday!. Sammy is looking so incredibly handsome, wishing you all the best christmas ever xx


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Hope you had a fabulous birthday!. Sammy is looking so incredibly handsome, wishing you all the best christmas ever xx


Thank you, I had a lovely birthday! He really has grown up so much, this time last year we were just starting to buy puppy things ready for his gotcha day. Hope that you all have a great Christmas too with beautiful Barnaby!


----------



## *Laura*

Happy birthday Hollie.!! Sammy looks ready to celebrate. He's so cute


----------



## olliversmom

So sorry about your pup Sadie s passing. She was a lovely dog. I had the pleasure to be mom to our rottie Pelkie. They are amazing dogs. I am sure Sammy as your whole family is heartbroken.. hugs robin


----------



## dborgers

A belated Happy Birthday to ya, Hollie 

Sammy's the perfect party master


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hope you had a great birthday with that handsome boy, Sammy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

Happy belated birthday! That's a lovely pic of your boy, although he might feel a bit put out if he realized he was wearing a pink hello kitty hat, LOL.


----------



## HolDaisy

olliversmom said:


> So sorry about your pup Sadie s passing. She was a lovely dog. I had the pleasure to be mom to our rottie Pelkie. They are amazing dogs. I am sure Sammy as your whole family is heartbroken.. hugs robin


Thank you. They sure are amazing dogs, very loving, gentle and affectionate when they are raised correctly. I bet your beautiful rottie Pelkie was lovely too. 



OutWest said:


> Happy belated birthday! That's a lovely pic of your boy, although he might feel a bit put out if he realized he was wearing a pink hello kitty hat, LOL.


Ha, I don't think he minds really  he's got used to us dressing him up in all sorts now he takes no notice lol.


----------



## hubbub

Happy belated birthday! 

I think you'll have to keep up the festivities year round - we don't want to let Sammy down after the season


----------



## HolDaisy

*Sammy's First Christmas*

Hope that everyone has had a lovely Christmas. Sammy has had the time of his life! He has loved seeing lots of new faces toys and treats. Santa Paws paid him a visit and left him a beautiful new big boys black collar with stars on, he also had a 'tough toys' bone that he had 2 minutes of fun with before he started pulling chunks off, so that was swiftly confiscated. Him and Eddie also shared lots of lovely special treats too  It's been a very exciting time for him and was officially his first Christmas, as he was only a month old this time last year.
Here he is sporting his new collar and chewing on his new toy, and then posing by the tree...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sammy, you're so handsome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2

A beautiful dog in front of beautiful trees. I'm so glad you and Sammy enjoyed your Christmas.


----------



## swishywagga

Hollie, Sammy looks so gorgeous, so pleased you all had a nice time. There is nothing quite like a goldens first christmas x


----------



## HolDaisy

He says 'thanks'  It took ALOT of biscuits and perseverance with the 'sit stay' to get that shot lol.


----------



## dborgers

Love the photos of Christmas boy! It sure has been fun watching him grow up become such a big beautiful boy


----------



## swishywagga

Love Sammy's new picture. He looks so handsome in his bow tie!


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Love Sammy's new picture. He looks so handsome in his bow tie!


Thank you, he loves his bow tie and he just had to have it on to see the new year in. He has to have it tied to his collar now as it's got too small for his big fluffy neck lol. I think Barnaby would look very handsome with one attached to his collar too


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Thank you, he loves his bow tie and he just had to have it on to see the new year in. He has to have it tied to his collar now as it's got too small for his big fluffy neck lol. I think Barnaby would look very handsome with one attached to his collar too


I got him a bandanna collar, he looks fab! :wave:


----------



## Davidrob2

Harry needs a bow tie like Sammy's.


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> I got him a bandanna collar, he looks fab! :wave:


Would love to see a photo of him, bet he looks beautiful!




Davidrob2 said:


> Harry needs a bow tie like Sammy's.


Harry would look so handsome in one  I got Sammy's off eBay, it was only cheap.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

His new pic is really cute. He's the picture of a British country gentleman (gentlemen don't work, just eat, play in the fieldsand have fun). The Earl of Hollieshire  

Happy New Year!! Here's to a wonderful 2014


----------



## HolDaisy

A certain golden is exhausted after his playdate. His gsd friend Poppy who he hasn't seen for a couple of months came down to play earlier and they had lots of fun! It's constant rain here so everywhere is like a mudbath lol. Sammy got so dirty he didn't resemble a golden, so he's had to have a bath...he's now lovely, fluffy and clean again  Here he is after his shower enjoying his favourite nylabone...


----------



## GoldenMum

Somehow I completely missed Sammy's big boy thread! Happy belated birthday to both of you, I am sure they were full of love and fun. I am saddened to hear of Sadie's passing, I too had a beautiful rottie girl Maxi. My kids grew up with her, and she cherished her boys....they are a wonderful breed if raised to be.


----------



## HolDaisy

GoldenMum said:


> Somehow I completely missed Sammy's big boy thread! Happy belated birthday to both of you, I am sure they were full of love and fun. I am saddened to hear of Sadie's passing, I too had a beautiful rottie girl Maxi. My kids grew up with her, and she cherished her boys....they are a wonderful breed if raised to be.


Thank you. Your rottie girl Maxi sounds like she was a lovely girl. You're so right, when raised correctly they are the most loving, affectionate dogs. My parents bred Sadie, so she was a very special girl who we miss lots.


----------



## swishywagga

So glad Sammy had fun with Poppy, there's nothing like a muddy contented golden!. How is Eddie doing?, he must still be missing beautiful Sadie x


----------



## dborgers

Silly boy LOL. Glad you and he are having a terrific time!


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> So glad Sammy had fun with Poppy, there's nothing like a muddy contented golden!. How is Eddie doing?, he must still be missing beautiful Sadie x


Eddie is doing a little better thanks. He's missing Sadie, but I think he's getting into a new routine now. He's such a lovely boy. Everyone that meets him instantly loves him, he was nicknamed 'Teddy Eddie' earlier as hes's so fluffy! Thankfully we have Sammy to keep him company, and he's doing a brilliant job of looking after his big brother. Eddie just had his squeaky kong wubba out and Sammy wasn't amused as his was confiscated months ago lol.

You're right. ..there's nothing better than a muddy golden. It's a frequent sight with the weather as it is now. Hope that Barnaby is okay 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Sammy sure cleans up well . What a cutie


----------



## swishywagga

I just noticed it must nearly be Sammy's one year gotcha day. I can't believe the time has gone so quickly. Hoping you have a great weekend!


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> I just noticed it must nearly be Sammy's one year gotcha day. I can't believe the time has gone so quickly. Hoping you have a great weekend!


You're right  It's his one year gotcha day on Sunday (12th Jan) Can't believe it's been a year already. This time last year we'd got all his stuff ready...crate, puppy bed, toys, collar and lead, bowls and were counting down till the big day!

Hope that you and Barnaby have a great one too. I bet you're struggling to keep Barnaby clean too in this weather. Sammy has to be towel dried down every time he goes outside lol. We went on a walk yesterday and we met some little kids that keep their pony on the yard. Sammy decided that instead of sitting to wait for them to fuss him he'd pull me and then proceed to lie on his tummy in a huge pile of mud to get to them. The next Sammy-fan we met he knows to sit for her before she fusses him...he sat perfectly but in a huge muddy puddle:doh::doh: He's like the farm comedian whenever we take him out, he has everyone in stitches with his antics lol.


----------



## swishywagga

Sammy sounds so much like Barnaby, his dad was called Eddie, KC name Cinmarsh Commedian, he certainly has followed in his fathers pawsteps. It would be so great for Sammy and Barnaby to meet, they would have so much fun!


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Sammy sounds so much like Barnaby, his dad was called Eddie, KC name Cinmarsh Commedian, he certainly has followed in his fathers pawsteps. It would be so great for Sammy and Barnaby to meet, they would have so much fun!


I love Barnaby's Dad's KC name. I just googled it and saw his pedigree on k9 data...we have quite a few common ancestors between Barnaby, Daisy and Sammy. The main links are in the 'Sansue' line. Daisy was from a Sansue dog, her Dad is Amos (CH.Sansue Golden Moss JW) here is a link to his pedigree and you can see the same names popping up as on Barnaby's.

Five generation pedigree: Eng.Ch. Sansue Golden Moss Jw


Barnaby and Sammy also share some common ancestors, mainly through his Dad's side. His Dad is Erik from Sweden, here's a link to his pedigree so you can have a look there too to see...

Five generation pedigree: SE U(U) CH Kapplandet's Shan Nan Ershiyi

Yay, they're somehow all distantly related  They really would have lots of fun if they got together!


----------



## swishywagga

Hollie, that's amazing, I had a feeling they were distant golden relatives. His mum was Sukie, KC name Moldash Soda Pop, I have seen alot of connections in England from this lineage. It's a small doggy world!


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Hollie, that's amazing, I had a feeling they were distant golden relatives. His mum was Sukie, KC name Moldash Soda Pop, I have seen alot of connections in England from this lineage. It's a small doggy world!


You did, you always said you thought Sammy and Barnaby were related somehow. It is a small doggy world, there often seems to be common ancestors way back. Sammy is coming to life now it's almost bedtime, going to be a fun night with him lol.


----------



## Davidrob2

Harry has a number of Sansue dogs way back in his pedigree too. Maybe that's why he looks and acts like Sammy and Barnaby!


----------



## HolDaisy

Davidrob2 said:


> Harry has a number of Sansue dogs way back in his pedigree too. Maybe that's why he looks and acts like Sammy and Barnaby!


Oh wow what a coincidence that Harry has Sansue lines too! We've always said that they look identical. Imagine if Harry, Barnaby and Sammy all got together:bowl: alot of fun would definitely be had lol.


----------



## dborgers

I just found out Robert Plant is from your neck of the woods - West Midlands

COOL!!


----------



## HolDaisy

dborgers said:


> I just found out Robert Plant is from your neck of the woods - West Midlands
> 
> COOL!!


He certainly is! He's often in the town watching our local football team


----------



## Davidrob2

Danny - Get David to tell you the story about meeting Robert Plant's daughter, Carmen, here in Richmond. David said he thought "Yeah ... right" when she told him she was Plant's daughter. She said her dad had a Hammond B-3 just like David's in their living room when she was growing up. It was only after he came home and did some research on the web that he realized she really was Carmen Plant.


----------



## Davidrob2

HolDaisy said:


> Oh wow what a coincidence that Harry has Sansue lines too! We've always said that they look identical. Imagine if Harry, Barnaby and Sammy all got together:bowl: alot of fun would definitely be had lol.


It might be like watching "The Three Stooges."  They would have a wonderful time.


----------



## swishywagga

Davidrob2 said:


> It might be like watching "The Three Stooges."  They would have a wonderful time.


Totally agree, they would have so much fun!


----------



## maggie1951

He is a lovely boy and he really has Nala's eyes maybe we will meet one day


----------



## HolDaisy

maggie1951 said:


> He is a lovely boy and he really has Nala's eyes maybe we will meet one day


Aw love that photo of Nala, she's a beauty. She's doing that look out the corner of her eye that Daisy always used to do, so cute! It really would be great one day if we all could meet. There should be a worldwide GRF gathering for us and all the goldens  lol


----------



## HolDaisy

*Gotcha Day*

It's Sammy's 1 yr Gotcha Day today! Can't believe that a year has passed already. We didn't think that it was possible to love another golden as much as Daisy, but our little boy very quickly won his way into our hearts. Our house was so empty for a year after losing Daisy, and Sammy has brought it alive again.

He's still very much a big puppy and has his crazy moments, but mostly he is a very good boy who we love to pieces. He has helped to mend our broken hearts and we will always be so grateful to him for this. Recently he has helped to mend his big brother's heart after losing Sadie. Eddie has been so sad, and without Sammy I honestly don't know how he'd have coped. 

Here's our little golden fluff ball a year ago in the car on the way home :wave: Thanks for an amazing year Sammy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy gotcha day, Sammy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy gotcha day Sammy boy, what a sweetie you were and you are. Like my Charlie you are very special boy and doing so well on your mission to help healing broken hearts. Sending you big hugs cross the ocean, Charlie is smiling in his nap, maybe he is playing with you in his dreams. You have a wonderful family, lucky boy!


----------



## OutWest

Happy gotcha day, Sammy! Did they get you, or did you get them? LOL


----------



## HolDaisy

OutWest said:


> Happy gotcha day, Sammy! Did they get you, or did you get them? LOL


Haha! I think he got us definitely. I spend most of the day by the door opening and closing it allowing Sammy to go in/out as he wishes. He's certainly got us wrapped around his golden paws :bowl:


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Gotcha Day Sammy!. We are all loving watching you grow and hearing about all your golden antics. You are a gift to your family, and although we have never met you we sure have fallen in love with you. Wishing many more happy and healthy years sweet boy x


----------



## *Laura*

Happy Gotcha Day Sammy! You've grown from a sweet, sweet puppy into a very handsome boy. I've enjoyed each and every update during the past year and looking forward to many more. ….I can't believe it's been a year already


----------



## dborgers

Sammy, I know you've had a LOT of fun today!! You not only bring smiles to your own family, but to people around the world. Happy Gotcha Day, little buddy!


----------



## HolDaisy

Really happy he's bringing smiles all around the world! That's what we like to see 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

HolDaisy said:


> Really happy he's bringing smiles all around the world! That's what we like to see
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Abso-puppy-lutely!!!


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by to see how you are all doing!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm just catching up and sorry to see I missed Sammy's Gotcha Day so I'm sending belated Gotcha wishes!


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping you are all ok and having a nice weekend x


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi,
Thanks for stopping by. Yes, we're having a good weekend thanks. We had a terrible storm earlier! There was an almighty clap of thunder and Sammy was downstairs on his own, we ran down to check him and found him curled up on the sofa (he never goes on there usually), bless him - it terrified him. He soon calmed down though and wanted to go out in the hail! I thought he needed to go potty..but it turned out he literally just wanted to eat the hail LOL *crazy golden*.

Just realised I haven't uploaded any recent Sammy pics for a while. The first is a frequent site of him due to the weather after walks/playing - a soaked muddy golden. You can how proud he is that he got in a state ha! Luckily he loves been brushed, so a quick towel dry and half an hour brush and he's sparkly clean again. The other pic is him last night doing some training, showing off how good he is at 'leave' waiting for his treat.

Hope that you and Barnaby are okay and are having a good weekend! Sammy says hope that Barnaby is still been a naughty senior up to his old tricks


----------



## swishywagga

Aw poor Sammy nasty old thunderstorm, he looks so grown up now! We are fine, Barnaby is going through some kind of second puppyhood at the moment, he has OCSD (obsessive compulsive sock disorder)!


----------



## dborgers

I love reading about Sammy. What a handsome, good boy


----------



## Davidrob2

So glad to get a Sammy update! Hopefully no more storms are headed your way any time soon.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks all!
He is such a grown up boy now. He has his crazy moments (everyday), but most of the time he acts very grown up. He especially makes us proud how he is with other dogs, he acts like a golden gentleman. He's also obsessed with people, he spots someone in the distance and whether you like it or not...you're been pulled over to go and say hello.

We're just looking forward to some decent weather so that he can go one day with staying clean, and Sammy just can't wait for his paddling pool to come back in the Summer! I think the storms have gone for now, but we've literally had 2 months of rain non-stop. Good ole England lol...


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, we need pictures when Sammy can finally have fun in his little pool  
We have a nice mild day ahead of us, I anticipate a lot of yard time today. If Sammy lived closer, he could join in the fun. 

By tomorrow we have another arctic blast come through, cold weak ahead, yuck. Too cold for Tennessee this winter.


----------



## Karen519

*Sammy*

Sammy is one beautiful boy-love his eyes!!


----------



## *Laura*

Sammy you look so cute with your paw out being so good as you 'leave' it. You are such a sweetie. I love all your pictures


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Love seeing Sammy's pictures!
Tell me about weather, we have one pity walk every two weeks. Charlie is the same like your Sammy, the only difference is rolling in the snow.


----------



## Doug

Sammy you are absolutely adorable, even when you are all wet and soggy!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Just thought I'd do a quick Sammy update. He went to the vets earlier with big brother Eddie (the gsd), so that they could get their annual booster injections. Sammy was very proud walking in with Eddie and had the time of his life in there! He sat with me as good as gold while we were waiting in reception. Some little dogs came in yapping at him and he did a brilliant sit stay next to me and ignored them like a grown up boy. The lady even looked at Sammy and said to her little dogs 'See him over there. You should behave like him in the vets' haha! I was a very proud golden Mom 

He went bounding in to see the vet and jumped up with his 2 front paws on the table, wanting to know everything that was going on. He even did shake a paw while having his heart listened to (lol). Here he is in the vets loving his morning outing...



Another random pic playing his favourite game of tug. I always let him win, but make him do me a 'give' straight away to make sure that he'll drop on command.



Hope that everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## dborgers

> I was a very proud golden Mom


As he's given you every right to be!


----------



## swishywagga

Oh Sammy what a good boy you are, I have a feeling you had lots of special treats when you got home!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sammy, you are such a handsome boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Sammy you're such a good boy. Your Mom is very proud


----------



## HolDaisy

*Sammy has a new brother!*

At the weekend we fetched Sammy and Eddie their new 6 month old german shepherd baby brother :wavey: He is from a breeder at the other end of the country and she was looking for a home for him, and thought that we would be able to give him a great one! 

His name is 'Tizer' (after his champion Grandad) and he is a total sweetie. He is literally the best behaved puppy we have ever had! He's a loveable little chap and Sammy took to him the second he came home. I think that they are going to become best friends! Eddie (the older gsd) is coming round, but it will take him a couple of weeks to get used to him, he's a sensitive old boy. It won't be long before they're all having lots of fun though!

Here is Tizer on the way home. He was a perfect traveller  He looks massive already, but he's smaller than Sammy at the minute lol.



The first time they met:



And.............Sammy experienced a tiny bit of snow! We have got the weirdest weather here right now, storms, flooding, wind and snow yesterday. It was very short lived but they had fun.



I will try and get some better photos over the weekend!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, he's beautiful! I'm sure that Sammy will have a great time with him!


----------



## swishywagga

Welcome Tizer!, you are going to have so much fun with your wonderful new family. Hollie, he looks like a real sweetie, am so pleased for you all x


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks! He really is a little sweetie. It looks like he doesn't think everything outside is edible too (unlike silly Sammy haha) he's been dropping sticks and leaves when he realises they're not treats. He's been to the vets today for vaccinations and a check up and he just wanted to play with all the dogs in there  He's going to love the summer with Sammy in his little pool.


----------



## maggie1951

He is lovely so pleased for you


----------



## Davidrob2

Oh how wonderful. I think shepherds are such pretty dogs and carry themselves with such authority. I keep thinking Harry needs a sibling, but then I remind myself we are trying to downsize!


----------



## dborgers

Congratulations to everyone there, Hollie!!!  He's more or less a 'rescue' whose owner (the breeder) didn't want him anymore?

Aw, Tizer's super handsome. By the blur of Sammy's tail it's easy to tell he was happy to meet him.

Sammy, better get that pool warmed up, little buddy. Summer isn't so very far way, and surf will be UP!


----------



## HolDaisy

dborgers said:


> Congratulations to everyone there, Hollie!!!  He's more or less a 'rescue' whose owner (the breeder) didn't want him anymore?
> 
> Aw, Tizer's super handsome. By the blur of Sammy's tail it's easy to tell he was happy to meet him.
> 
> Sammy, better get that pool warmed up, little buddy. Summer isn't so very far way, and surf will be UP!


Yeah, you've got it. He'd been kept back for a while and then they decided to move a few on...so in a way we have rescued him from the situation to make sure he has a great life  Sammy was ecstatic when he met him, there were lots of zoomies! He's such a good boy, we hardly know that we've got him. He's very easy going and doesn't mind what he's doing as long as we are with him, he's a little sweetie. I will try and get some better pics over the weekend, it's almost impossible to get 2 big puppies to stand still for a second lol.


----------



## Doug

Ha ha Sammy definitely looks well and truly delighted   
How can Eddie resist that gorgeous face? I hope that it won't be long before he is just as thrilled as Sammy.
Congratulations!!!


----------



## dborgers

Tizer is a handsome boy! I'm really happy for you all 

We've been going through stages of acceptance over Rudy's adoption where Ollie's concerned. Ollie's just about stopped, but he's still doing something now and then that sounds like 'grumbling' about having to share me. LOL And that's regardless of the fact I've been making a point to love on him as much as I did before.


----------



## *Laura*

Tizer is gorgeous. Congrats Hollie. He's a very lucky boy to be joining your wonderful family. Would love lots more pics


----------



## Shellbug

What a wonderful boy ! I can't get over how sweet he looks. He truly is a gentleman. You can see it in his eyes.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks everyone for welcoming Tizer. He has been here a week now, and he is a complete angel. He's such a good boy, it's like he's been here for months already! Him and Sammy just love each other to bits. 

Sammy went to the pet store yesterday and picked them out a lovely new tug of war toy that they played with the second he got home. He had lots of fuss in there as usual, he walks around very proud of himself just waiting for people to come and fuss him because he's a golden 

Here they are yesterday in the back yard with their new toy. They're both so sweet they kept dropping it and letting each other have it LOL


----------



## elly

Oh my, how did I miss this!!, wow, huge congratulations, what a Darling and so lucky to have found the perfect home with you all x


----------



## swishywagga

Love the photo of Sammy and Tizer playing together. Sammy has grown so much, he is getting those big strong golden shoulders!


----------



## dborgers

Massive dose of cuteness!!!  They're both such gorgeous boys. How great they both have new brothers. Perfect!!


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Love the photo of Sammy and Tizer playing together. Sammy has grown so much, he is getting those big strong golden shoulders!


He really has got big strong shoulders lol. He doesn't forget to use them for his strength on walks either!

They are lovely brothers  They're adorable together! It took eddie a while to get used to Sammy, so im sure before long they'll all be playing together and going on fun walks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Wow, such a great news, Sammy has a new brother. Congratulations!
Wish I have someone to play tug of war with my Charlie, I need a break.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you. If ever Charlie wants to fly to the UK there is always a game of tug of war going with Sammy!

It does help with other dogs to tire them out, but Sammy still loves his one on one time with us. He loves people more than dogs, so he's still going on his walks alone and playing fetch with me.

Or....you could get Charlie a golden sister  now that would be fun. I don't think I could cope with another golden puppy hood just yet. Sammy is going through a delayed puppy phase again, and has decided after 15 months that he IS allowed on the sofa now, cheeky golden ha!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

That's wonderful that Tizer and Sammy have become best buds. I always enjoy your pictures.


----------



## swishywagga

Hollie, I can't look at a bottle of Tizer in the supermarket now without thinking about him!


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Hollie, I can't look at a bottle of Tizer in the supermarket now without thinking about him!


Haha! I need to buy a bottle of it actually, I haven't had any for years. We named him Tizer after his Grandad, but there was also another reason. When my Grandad was a young boy Tizer used to be his favourite drink on special occasions, so we thought it was a nice in his memory too 

He's such a good boy, it was definitely meant to be that he ended up with us! 
He's such a little character too! He's obsessed with brushes, so when you're sweeping there's a little gsd attached to the bottom of the brush making funny sounds pulling with all his strength ha! It's adorable watching him and Sammy together, they're going to have so much fun over summer  They're idential in size at the moment, but Tizer still has quite a bit of growing left to do. Sammy has taught him a couple of naughty habits already though!


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Haha! I need to buy a bottle of it actually, I haven't had any for years. We named him Tizer after his Grandad, but there was also another reason. When my Grandad was a young boy Tizer used to be his favourite drink on special occasions, so we thought it was a nice in his memory too
> 
> He's such a good boy, it was definitely meant to be that he ended up with us!
> He's such a little character too! He's obsessed with brus:wavey:hes, so when you're sweeping there's a little gsd attached to the bottom of the brush making funny sounds pulling with all his strength ha! It's adorable watching him and Sammy together, they're going to have so much fun over summer  They're idential in size at the moment, but Tizer still has quite a bit of growing left to do. Sammy has taught him a couple of naughty habits already though!


I haven't had Tizer in years either, when I was a little girl my favourite auntie used to give me an old fashioned glass bottle of Tizer, I loved it!. So glad Tizer is doing well, and Sammy make sure you show Tizer all your golden tricks x


----------



## dborgers

It's fun to read about your new boy, Tizer, Sammy and all the fun at Downton Abbey


----------



## Sweet Girl

Aw, I'm just catching up here. Congrats on your beautiful Tizer! I'm so glad he and Sammy are getting along! What a busy household! Love the photos!


----------



## *Laura*

Sweet Girl said:


> Aw, I'm just catching up here. Congrats on your beautiful Tizer! I'm so glad he and Sammy are getting along! What a busy household! Love the photos!


And Hollie, you can never post too many pictures ...hint, hint


----------



## HolDaisy

*Laura* said:


> And Hollie, you can never post too many pictures ...hint, hint


I took some new ones the other day, I will get them up soon I promise


----------



## HolDaisy

Apologies for the lack of Sammy updates recently, I've been really busy with work stuff. I've finally got a chance to put a few recent pics up!

Sammy is doing really well, can't believe that he is 16 months old already! He's been enjoying the spell of sunny weather we've had these last few days and is loving sitting outside in the sunshine (he's still refusing to come in unless he wants to ha!) He's also having lots and lots of fun with his new brother Tizer. Sammy has been absolutely golden with him and has accepted him into his home with no problems at all, we're so proud of him. Tizer is coming out of his shell a lot more now and has learnt how to play with Sammy's toys...tug of war is still their fave daily game! We've got the facility here to keep them all separate if need be, so they get lots of chance to chill out on their own and take a break from playing.

Here is Sammy with his favourite ball. The ball met a grisly end when Uncle Eddie (the big gsd) got hold of it lol, so he's got to have it replaced. Whenever you return home Sammy frantically runs to find one of his toys to bring you  too cute!


Here are the two little ones having some fun. Sammy is very cheeky and cheats to win (as you can see), by putting his paw in the tug of war toy to give him some extra strength lol.


The two cheeky little monkeys are also obsessed with 'Daisy's pot'. Her ashes are kept underneath and they won't leave it alone. We did have some pretty flowers in until a certain golden decided to do some gardening. Sammy enjoys putting his nylabones and balls in there...I tell him he's posting them up to the bridge for Auntie Daisy to play with  He seems to have taught Tizer his ways and this is what I caught the other day...
(Notice how proud Sammy looks at his teaching haha!)


Finally. Sammy has decided that after a year of not being allowed...he IS allowed on the sofa. He looks too cute to get him off there haha.


----------



## Davidrob2

What wonderful pictures! Sammy and Harry really must be related -- Harry cheats the same way when we play tug with his rings.


----------



## swishywagga

Hollie the photos are wonderful, I especially love the one of Sammy sitting on the sofa, he looks like he owns it. So glad all your pups are doing well and what a lovely home you all have. I showed Barnaby the photos, he says he wants to come and play and see all of your horses or giant doggies as he calls them!


----------



## HolDaisy

Davidrob2 said:


> What wonderful pictures! Sammy and Harry really must be related -- Harry cheats the same way when we play tug with his rings.


Haha! Imagine if they played together, neither one would ever win 



swishywagga said:


> Hollie the photos are wonderful, I especially love the one of Sammy sitting on the sofa, he looks like he owns it. So glad all your pups are doing well and what a lovely home you all have. I showed Barnaby the photos, he says he wants to come and play and see all of your horses or giant doggies as he calls them!


Thank you. He is welcome over anytime  Sammy hasn't got any golden friends, so I'm sure he'd love wise Uncle Barnaby!


----------



## dborgers

What a smile inducing post, Hollie!  They're obviously having a great time together. 

Sammy, I'm happy you got couch privileges. WTG, little buddy who's all grown up now. 

Hey, now that you've moved into the dog big leagues, maybe your mom and dad will let you take the car into town so you and Tizer can grab some ice cream


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a great update! They look like they are great friends!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Absolutely beautiful. Omg


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Oh Sammy you are so cute! Charlie decided too that he is allowed on the sofa (and on coffee table :doh. Now weather is little bit nicer so we can go for walks, I get so tired but Charlie could go for longer than 4 kilometers what we do.


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Oh Sammy you are so cute! Charlie decided too that he is allowed on the sofa (and on coffee table :doh. Now weather is little bit nicer so we can go for walks, I get so tired but Charlie could go for longer than 4 kilometers what we do.


I think Sammy must have read your post about Charlie on your coffee table. I walked into the hall area this morning to be greeted by Sammy on top of a wooden chest in the corner of the room just strolling past the photo frames :doh::gotme: He uses the arm of the sofa to balance two paws to launch him onto the chest, what a cheeky golden lol.

We seem to be going through a slight 'crazy teenage phase' at the moment haha!


----------



## swishywagga

Oh Sammy, you are so clever!. Hoping you all have a good weekend, how is Tizer getting on?.


----------



## elly

Such a great update, thank you. They really are so so cute. I too love the one of him on the settee, he certainly belongs there  and Tizer doing some 'gardening' ..just too funny


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Oh Sammy, you are so clever!. Hoping you all have a good weekend, how is Tizer getting on?.


Haha he agrees with you! Tizer is getting on really well thank you. He is an absolute little angel, we have been so lucky finding him. Sammy just adores him and he loves Sammy so much too. He seems to be a bit cleverer than Sammy when they're playing and manages to 'outsmart' him haha. Sammy looks around as if to say 'Mommy, Tizer has taken the ball...go get it!'. They're both so sweet though, if either one wants a toy the other one drops it, they're both little gentlemen! Tizer is obsessed with the squeaky kong ball, he just loves it!

Big brother Eddie is slowly coming round, but he can be a little bit moody. We think he's still missing Sadie a lot as they were very close. We are giving him lots of time to chill out on his own and to let him know he's our special senior boy. As he's older he likes his own space and doesn't want the young ones diving on him, so we're respecting him  Hope that Mr Barnaby is well and you have a great weekend too!


----------



## swishywagga

Glad to hear that Tizer is doing well, please give Eddie a special cuddle from me x


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Glad to hear that Tizer is doing well, please give Eddie a special cuddle from me x


Special Eddie hugs been given he says thank you Barnaby's Mom. He's napping on his comfy duvet all nice and cosy


----------



## hubbub

Until recently, I would have never imagined a big golden balancing on the edges of the furniture. However, I visited a friend who's two "teens" have recently discovered the "launchpads" (aka arms of chairs and the sofa) to sail over people, tables and each other. One even scurried along the back of the sofa. :uhoh: I was worn out just watching them


----------



## HolDaisy

hubbub said:


> Until recently, I would have never imagined a big golden balancing on the edges of the furniture. However, I visited a friend who's two "teens" have recently discovered the "launchpads" (aka arms of chairs and the sofa) to sail over people, tables and each other. One even scurried along the back of the sofa. :uhoh: I was worn out just watching them


I know, I have never encountered it either. Daisy never even tried to get up on the sofa, but Sammy is a totally different story. He's literally just started doing it this week, so random haha. Hopefully this crazy teenage phase will pass lol. Hope that you and little Miss Hannah have had a good day celebrating her special day


----------



## dborgers

As always, thanks for the update  Sounds like everyone is in Dog Heaven 

Please give Sammy, Eddie, and Tizer hugs from me, and Eddie a couple extra too for being such a gentle soul about 'the new kid on the block'.


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping that you and the pups had a great weekend!


----------



## HolDaisy

Yes thanks! I was going to fill up the paddling pool, but didn't quite get round to it. I think we may need a new one because I think Sammy has made a hole in it. He was standing in it empty yesterday as if to say 'where is the water mom?!' Ha, bless him. Him and Tizer also managed to dig a very impressive hole outside...literally about 4ft deep the cheeky little monkeys!

We also managed to get Sammy a new blue ball, they're his fave. It's like a giant indestructible bouncy ball. He had 3 and Uncle Eddie broke his blue so we've been to a few pets at home stores to locate him one lol. We finally tracked him one down and it has made his weekend. He even takes it to bed with him and falls asleep with it in his mouth. Will post a pic of him with it when I go on the laptop. 
Hope that Barnaby has had a nice weekend 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

HolDaisy said:


> Thank you. If ever Charlie wants to fly to the UK there is always a game of tug of war going with Sammy!
> 
> It does help with other dogs to tire them out, but Sammy still loves his one on one time with us. He loves people more than dogs, so he's still going on his walks alone and playing fetch with me.
> 
> Or....you could get Charlie a golden sister  now that would be fun. I don't think I could cope with another golden puppy hood just yet. Sammy is going through a delayed puppy phase again, and has decided after 15 months that he IS allowed on the sofa now, cheeky golden ha!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Somehow we missed the invitation, thank you have to think about that , so wish you live just around the corner.



HolDaisy said:


> I think Sammy must have read your post about Charlie on your coffee table. I walked into the hall area this morning to be greeted by Sammy on top of a wooden chest in the corner of the room just strolling past the photo frames :doh::gotme: He uses the arm of the sofa to balance two paws to launch him onto the chest, what a cheeky golden lol.
> 
> We seem to be going through a slight 'crazy teenage phase' at the moment haha!





HolDaisy said:


> I know, I have never encountered it either. Daisy never even tried to get up on the sofa, but Sammy is a totally different story. He's literally just started doing it this week, so random haha. Hopefully this crazy teenage phase will pass lol. Hope that you and little Miss Hannah have had a good day celebrating her special day


What we have here is mix of a puppy brain and 'crazy teenage phase', my husband firmly believe when it's all over Charlie will be a great dog.



HolDaisy said:


> Yes thanks! I was going to fill up the paddling pool, but didn't quite get round to it. I think we may need a new one because I think Sammy has made a hole in it. He was standing in it empty yesterday as if to say 'where is the water mom?!' Ha, bless him. Him and Tizer also managed to dig a very impressive hole outside...literally about 4ft deep the cheeky little monkeys!
> 
> We also managed to get Sammy a new blue ball, they're his fave. It's like a giant indestructible bouncy ball. He had 3 and Uncle Eddie broke his blue so we've been to a few pets at home stores to locate him one lol. We finally tracked him one down and it has made his weekend. He even takes it to bed with him and falls asleep with it in his mouth. Will post a pic of him with it when I go on the laptop.
> Hope that Barnaby has had a nice weekend
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am not looking forward for this snow to melt, it is going to be lots of digging the holes in the back yard.

Charlie will do the things that my Buddy never thought of. They are so different. And he "talks" a lot, I don't mean barking.


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's mom forever said:


> What we have here is mix of a puppy brain and 'crazy teenage phase', my husband firmly believe when it's all over Charlie will be a great dog.


I think your husband is right  Daisy went through the same crazy times (perhaps even more crazy than Sammy sometimes!) and she grew up into such a well behaved and beautiful girl. I cherish the naughty puppy moments though, it always makes me laugh to see Sammy having fun (even if he's doing things he shouldn't). It's even more heartwarming to see Eddie, who's 9 having fun like a youngster 

Charlie is such a fun boy, I also wished we lived by you. I would love for Sammy to have a real life golden best friend. I love how you say he talks to you. Your videos of him were so cute, it was great to see Charlie in action. Give him a big hug from me and Sammy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Here he is enjoying the spring sunshine outside with his new blue ball, 'balleh' as Sammy calls it  He's had the best weekend ever with his new ball, he hasn't put it down for 4 days. Notice his 'snow nose' too that went pink for the winter lol.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

What a cute photo !!!
I see a heart in his nose !!!!
Glad Sammy is enjoying some spring weather.
Sheldon has been indoors quite a lot due to rain and a very muddy yard.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sheldon's Mom said:


> What a cute photo !!!
> I see a heart in his nose !!!!
> Glad Sammy is enjoying some spring weather.
> Sheldon has been indoors quite a lot due to rain and a very muddy yard.


You're right, it does look like a heart! I never noticed that before lol. We've had so much mud and rain here all winter, it's been a nightmare keeping the dogs clean. We've finally had a bit of recent sunny spring weather this last couple of weeks. Hope you get some sunshine soon for Sheldon to enjoy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Great picture! Nothing cuter than a dog loving his ball


----------



## cgriffin

Sammy is such a cutie  I see the heart too


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping you, Sammy, Tizer and Eddie are having a good weekend!


----------



## *Laura*

Aw Sammy looks so cute with his new ball.


----------



## HolDaisy

Time for a quick Sammy photo update. He's been having lots of fun due to some nice sunny spring weather that we have been having. Sammy loves it with the door open, his paddling pool full and his toys on the decking and coming and going as he pleases. He got very excited when he saw me with the hosepipe filling it up the other day  The water started off lovely and clear until Sammy and Tizer had half an hour of zoomies and jumping in and out.



One very happy golden boy because Summer is just around the corner.


They also went on a lovely sunny walk. We hadn't had Tizer off the lead yet so it was the first chance he had to go crazy over the fields. He was fantastic with his recall, and even came back to me when Sammy was investigating lol. Here they are having a break for a moment.


Sammy also taught Tizer how fun the mud is :doh: People always ask how we cope with a golden living on a muddy farm, but luckily he cleans up really well and after a towel dry and brush he's sparkly clean. 


Chilling on the garden plotting mischief :


Here is a video of them in action playing tug of war. As you can see he likes to drag Tizer along, Sammy ends up giving in after a while though and lets his little brother win and goes off to collect sticks or something instead. They really are the best of friends


----------



## dborgers

Super pictures!! How neat it is it Tizer and Sammy are already such good friends? Very neat!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Darn! It says that the video is private...


----------



## elly

Aww they are soooo adorable. Such posers too  You have two beautiful boys there


----------



## HolDaisy

fozziesmom said:


> Darn! It says that the video is private...


Have just messed around with the youtube settings, so hopefully it will work now. I'm useless at posting videos lol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures and video, beautiful boys.


----------



## swishywagga

Lovely photos and video, and what a beautiful swishy tail Sammy has!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

HolDaisy said:


> Have just messed around with the youtube settings, so hopefully it will work now. I'm useless at posting videos lol.


No, you're not! How fun was that? Tizer is so patient with Sammy!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad you all liked the pics and video. Tizer really is so patient with him, he looks up to his big brother Sammy and copies him (which is great as long as Sammy is not eating silly things lol). They're so good together, they're both as sweet and kind as each other so they get on so well. Sammy loved him from the second we got him home. Big uncle Eddie the gsd is the boss of them all though, he's a giant fluffy puppy


----------



## dborgers

Tizer, excellent technique with the tug toy, buddy!!


----------



## Doug

It really warms my heart to see such wonderful besties!!
Wow so much can happen in just over a year and a bit!
So happy for you guys


----------



## hubbub

I LOVED seeing the pictures and video  I know they bring you such joy!

Tizer seems to have learned that when laying flat, Sammy has to not only tug the toy, but all Tizer's weight too!


----------



## *Laura*

Hollie I loved the pictures and video. Sammy and Tizer look like best buds having lots of fun together. Nice that you're getting better weather


----------



## OutWest

Tizer doesn't look like such a "little" brother! LOL. Great pix and vid.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sammy and Tizer having a play today on the garden


----------



## cgriffin

Love that photo, they are both beautiful


----------



## *Laura*

Wonderful picture of your pups


----------



## swishywagga

Great picture, love the way Sammy has his paw on Tizers paw!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a great picture!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Great photo!! Tizer's look of intense concentration at holding on despite Sammy's moves is precious


----------



## HolDaisy

Sunshine here today, so that means pool time for Sammy. He gets so excited when he knows that I'm cleaning it ready to put some fresh water in 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Happy splashing, Sammy


----------



## Cuddysmom

Love this!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sammy, you are sooooo adorable!!


----------



## swishywagga

He looks so happy, does he like lying down in the water?. Barnaby used to get in his pool lay down flat and then try to get back in the house dripping wet!.


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> He looks so happy, does he like lying down in the water?. Barnaby used to get in his pool lay down flat and then try to get back in the house dripping wet!.


No, he doesn't lie down haha. He sometimes sits down, but he mainly paddles and fetches his toys out...and then back in again. Aw that's funny about Barnaby lying down. If we have a nice summer you'll have to get him a senior pool 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

I'll bet Sammy will soon be "decorating" with wet paw prints and damp fur smudges! Have fun Sammy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am catching up with sweet Sammy's story now and watching video. Brothers are very handsome. In our house I am Tizer and Charlie would be dragging me around. We did not set up Charlie's pool yet, he wasn't really crazy last summer for playing in it.


----------



## hubbub

Buddy's mom forever said:


> In our house I am Tizer and Charlie would be dragging me around.


Visualizing that made me giggle


----------



## HolDaisy

I haven't been on the forum too much this last few days. My sister turned 21 on Tuesday and then we had a big party for family/friends on Saturday evening, so it's been rather manic here! I didn't realise that organising a party was quite so stressful lol. We'd got a gazebo outside as we'd had a heatwave a few days before. However, on Saturday evening it started pouring with rain and thunder...so not the best weather, everyone had a great time though.

I got Sammy a special outfit for my sister's birthday. I wanted him to surprise her looking adorable on her birthday morning and I found a perfect costume for him  He absoloutely LOVES being dressed up. He stands still and lets you put him in anything and then looks all proud haha! He looked so cute...Prince Sammy 



He also came and checked that everything was all in place before the party began. He couldn't understand the giant tent in his yard and even got me up at 6am (after I went to bed at 4.30am) just so that he could go and have a look at it, as he knew there was something different outside haha!


----------



## dborgers

Gosh, he looks so cute!! All hail Prince Sammy!!!  







How sweet of you to throw your sister a 21st birthday party


----------



## Doug

Happy birthday Sis!!

Whoa Sammy I LOVE your outfit, even your pose is very regal indeed. 
I'm glad that you all had a great time!


----------



## HolDaisy

dborgers said:


> Gosh, he looks so cute!! All hail Prince Sammy!!!


Haha! I think Sammy would love it if we did him a royal entrance like that every time he went in or outside. You'd hear that fanfare at least 50 times a day! 



Doug said:


> Happy birthday Sis!!
> 
> Whoa Sammy I LOVE your outfit, even your pose is very regal indeed.
> I'm glad that you all had a great time!


Glad you love his outfit. You're right, his pose is so regal, he loves a costume! Hope that Hudson is okay


----------



## Doug

Hudson is all good, thanks and living quite a regal life himself


----------



## HolDaisy

Doug said:


> Hudson is all good, thanks and living quite a regal life himself


Glad to hear it  Give him a hug from me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Sammy you look FABULOUS!. Happy Birthday to your sister. (it's Olivia isnt it?), you must have had a wonderful evening and no doubt spent today recovering!


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Sammy you look FABULOUS!. Happy Birthday to your sister. (it's Olivia isnt it?), you must have had a wonderful evening and no doubt spent today recovering!


Yeah, you're right Olivia is my sister  It was a lovely evening, lots of hard work but was lovely to get all the family together. I think it will be a tradition now to get Sammy an outfit for every celebration!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy Birthday to your sister and Happy a year and half birthday to sweet Sammy.
Prince Sammy, would you still be my Charlie's friend?


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Happy Birthday to your sister and Happy a year and half birthday to sweet Sammy.
> Prince Sammy, would you still be my Charlie's friend?


Thank you. Sammy did indeed turn 18 months old yesterday. Prince Sammy will be Prince Charlie's best friend forever  Hope that he is doing well.


----------



## elly

Oh my goodness Sammy looked amaaaaazing, bless him, what a good boy! Your sister must have been SOOO thrilled! Special times and lots of memory making.


----------



## hubbub

Sniffle...Sammy looks SO grown up :smooch:


----------



## *Laura*

Sammy you can't be a year and a half already!!! And you look so cute in your outfit. (happy belated BD wishes to your sister  )


----------



## swishywagga

It is incredible that Sammy is 18 months already!, and Happy 9th Birthday to your beautiful Eddie as well. x


----------



## HolDaisy

I know, it's hard to believe that he's 18 months already, the time has flown by. Thanks for your birthday wishes to Eddie  they all had a lovely day!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sammy says 'Hello everyone and hope that you're all having a nice day'. He wants to show off his chest feathers now that he looks like a grown up boy golden 

We've got the weirdest weather here in the UK at the moment! One minute it's scorching hot and the next horrendous thunderstorms. Sammy is managing to enjoy the sunshine and then makes a mad run for the door to come in when there's the slightest drop of rain lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sammy, you are very regal-looking with your feathers! Why don't you like the rain?


----------



## HolDaisy

He does look regal doesnt he! I don't think he likes getting his hair wet haha. He enjoys paddling with his paws in his pool and the muddy puddles...but he's not a big fan of the rain (or the hosepipe) lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Handsome Sammy you look gorgeous, we have thunder here right now, either that or Barnaby's tummy is rumbling!. Please give Sammy, Tizer and Eddie a cuddle from me x


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, Sammy is looking great and I love his lion's mane


----------



## dborgers

HolDaisy said:


> Sammy says 'Hello everyone and hope that you're all having a nice day'. He wants to show off his chest feathers now that he looks like a grown up boy golden
> 
> We've got the weirdest weather here in the UK at the moment! One minute it's scorching hot and the next horrendous thunderstorms. Sammy is managing to enjoy the sunshine and then makes a mad run for the door to come in when there's the slightest drop of rain lol.


Sammy, that is one handsome bunch of chest feathers. 

Now that you're a teenager, we all understand how you have to keep your coat out of the rain and looking perfect


----------



## OutWest

HolDaisy said:


> Sammy says 'Hello everyone and hope that you're all having a nice day'. He wants to show off his chest feathers now that he looks like a grown up boy golden
> 
> We've got the weirdest weather here in the UK at the moment! One minute it's scorching hot and the next horrendous thunderstorms. Sammy is managing to enjoy the sunshine and then makes a mad run for the door to come in when there's the slightest drop of rain lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Teenaged boys and their chest hair...


----------



## Davidrob2

Sammy, what a handsome boy you've grown to be. Your identical twin in the States often strikes that same poise and gives me the same look!


----------



## *Laura*

Sammy you are one handsome dude


----------



## swishywagga

Just stopping by to say hi!, hoping you Sammy, Tizer and Eddie are enjoying the sunshine x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yes, Sammy, what have you been up to lately?


----------



## *Laura*

Hi from Buddy and I. I hope you're having a good summer so far


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for stopping by. Sammy is doing great thanks! We've had lots of nice weather here recently so he's been enjoying spending lots of time outside lazing in the sunshine and going for a little paddle in his pool. Him and Tizer are having so much fun together! We've never had 2 dogs around the same age, but it's the best, they love each other so much 

Sammy's been going on lots of nice walks and having lots of play time with his brothers. He doesn't like going out in the car, even though he went in it when he was a baby so he doesn't go too far in the car. We're hoping to take him to the beach sometime this summer though because he's never been  and I think a visit to the pet shop might be on the cards this weekend (it's like disneyland to Sammy in there!)


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sounds like Sammy has been having fun!


----------



## hubbub

:wavey:Hello Sammy! I hope you get to go on an adventure soon. The car can be scary, but it means you get to go to fun places faster! But, playing with your friends is plenty fun too


----------



## swishywagga

Glad to hear you are all ok. Sammy, I hope you get lots of treats this weekend and have lots of fun x


----------



## HolDaisy

Sammy has decided that he most definitely IS allowed on the sofa, and we've given in. You just can't move such a peaceful little cutie and distub his beauty sleep, so here he is in his new spot  (he put the cushion like that too, clever boy!)



He's had an evening playdate with his cute little friend 'Sid', the Staffordshire bull terrier. They first met when Sid was tiny, but now he's bigger we thought they'd be okay together and they got on great. I'm sure in a few weeks when the weather improves they will be in the pool together. Sammy loves all of his doggy friends! His old friend Poppy (the gsd) is coming to stay in a couple of weeks, so hopefully they can all have lots of fun - Sammy totally holds his own amongst 3 shepherds and is perhaps the loudest one of them all  lol


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Sammy you are so cute and how wonderful you have so many lovely doggy friends!


----------



## dborgers

Ah, Sammy, nice pics of you 'livin' the good life' little buddy. Hope you're having a blast so far this summer. 

What are you lookin' at up so high?


----------



## HolDaisy

dborgers said:


> Ah, Sammy, nice pics of you 'livin' the good life' little buddy. Hope you're having a blast so far this summer.
> 
> What are you lookin' at up so high?


Haha, they were looking at my sister's boyfriend holding treats! It was almost impossible to get them both to sit still for a second lol.


----------



## dborgers

HolDaisy said:


> Haha, they were looking at my sister's boyfriend holding treats! It was almost impossible to get them both to sit still for a second lol.


Ha ha!  You've found 'the magic pill' for taking photos.


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, cute photos of Mr. Sammy


----------



## *Laura*

Sammy looks pretty darned cute sleeping on your couch.   AW I wouldn't be able to move him either.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

How could you ever move that cutie-pie off of your couch? He looks so sweet and innocent there! Brinkley decided from day one that the couch was one of his spots!


----------



## Karen519

*Sammy*

Sammy is such a beautiful boy!!:wave:


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks everyone for your nice comments  Sammy is such a good boy really, can't believe he's going to be 2 in November! Where does the time go?!



fozziesmom said:


> How could you ever move that cutie-pie off of your couch? He looks so sweet and innocent there! Brinkley decided from day one that the couch was one of his spots!


Brinkley had the right idea! Sammy decided from day one he was going up there too and then he went through a 'naughty phase' and was snapping at us everytime we tried to get him down lol. In the end we thought it'd be easier to make it out of bounds, he's worked his way up there for good now though


----------



## JeanieBeth

Hey Sammy! I showed Brie your regal picture and she swooned right to the floor! Even though your one month older than Brie she wants you to know she's sending you golden licks and rolfs!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

JeanieBeth said:


> Hey Sammy! I showed Brie your regal picture and she swooned right to the floor! Even though your one month older than Brie she wants you to know she's sending you golden licks and rolfs!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sammy said he's blushing that Brie likes his regal photo  I've just shown him Brie's photo and he said she's a very pretty golden girl and she can be his golden queen if she likes  Give her a big hug from us!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sammy you are so sweet, love your pillow. Your cousin Charlie is doing great, sending you hugs across the ocean.


----------



## JeanieBeth

HolDaisy said:


> Sammy said he's blushing that Brie likes his regal photo  I've just shown him Brie's photo and he said she's a very pretty golden girl and she can be his golden queen if she likes  Give her a big hug from us!


Miss Queenie!! She loves that almost as much as the hug!!! And she said "Rolf" which is one big YES to Sammy. Woo Hoo! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Sammy enjoyed his very first ice cream all to himself to cool down in the warm weather today 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Sammy that looks so yummy like a real grown up ice cream. Barnaby's mouth is watering!


----------



## dborgers

Yum yum yum, right Sammy? Summertime is the perfect time for it. Bet you loved it, didn't ya?


----------



## HolDaisy

He loved it. Sammy says he's got plenty of ice cream and cones here...if he could he'd visit all your goldens in his ice cream van (Dad's land rover) and dish them out to everyone 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Hm, he would have to have a flying one to cross the ocean 

He is such a handsome boy - Ben wants ice-cream too now


----------



## *Laura*

YUUUUM!!! Lucky Sammy.


----------



## JanetBionda

Lucky boy! He's so handsome.


----------



## JeanieBeth

HolDaisy said:


> He loved it. Sammy says he's got plenty of ice cream and cones here...if he could he'd visit all your goldens in his ice cream van (Dad's land rover) and dish them out to everyone
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Dancer and Brie would love sharing ice cream!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

I was reading to Rudy about Sammy and Tizer's ice cream. Next thing you know Rudy, Ollie, and Katie were happily licking their own. 

They send a really, supercharged 'THANKS!!!' for spurring their good fortune, Sammy


----------



## HolDaisy

Sammy has asked me to send a big thank you to everyone who voted for him in the photo contest...because HE WON!  Really pleased that everyone loved his regal photo and he's feeling extremely proud of himself now he's gone and got himself in the '2014 winners gallery'.

Sammy's friend Poppy the gsd (there's pics of them together when they were little in his puppy thread) is here to stay for a couple of weeks while her Mom is on holiday. She's such a little sweetie, so there's now 3 gsd's and Sammy. I keep saying that we need another 2 goldens to even it out  I'd love to try and get a photo of all 4 of them, but it's virtually impossible because Sammy's the only one with a good sit-stay lol.


----------



## elly

Sammy you are SO handsome and your ice cream looks so good! Maybe we can share one one day when we come up norrrrrth!


----------



## HolDaisy

elly said:


> Sammy you are SO handsome and your ice cream looks so good! Maybe we can share one one day when we come up norrrrrth!


Definitely!
Sammy would just love Chester and Manny


----------



## OutWest

HolDaisy said:


> Sammy has asked me to send a big thank you to everyone who voted for him in the photo contest...because HE WON!  Really pleased that everyone loved his regal photo and he's feeling extremely proud of himself now he's gone and got himself in the '2014 winners gallery'.
> 
> Sammy's friend Poppy the gsd (there's pics of them together when they were little in his puppy thread) is here to stay for a couple of weeks while her Mom is on holiday. She's such a little sweetie, so there's now 3 gsd's and Sammy. I keep saying that we need another 2 goldens to even it out  I'd love to try and get a photo of all 4 of them, but it's virtually impossible because Sammy's the only one with a good sit-stay lol.


I must say that Sammy looked quite smashing and patriotic in his photo opp! I hope you can get a few still pictures of him with his friends, but the blurry ones tell a story too. LOL.


----------



## elly

HolDaisy said:


> Definitely!
> Sammy would just love Chester and Manny


Manny will be there for the Coventry show and hopes you may be too!  :wave:


----------



## elly

HolDaisy said:


> Definitely!
> Sammy would just love Chester and Manny


Manny will be there for the Coventry show and hopes you may be too!  :wave:


----------



## HolDaisy

Outwest - will hopefully try and get some blurry pics! lol.



elly said:


> Manny will be there for the Coventry show and hopes you may be too!  :wave:


I don't think we will be sadly. Sammy will be going to the Irish Retriever Rescue renuion party in September though! It's a charity that we support and the lady that has organised it this year is our dog groomer. It's only 15 mins away from where we live, so think we're going to pop along. Would be great if you were there too, it's probably a bit too far for you though


----------



## cgriffin

Yay, congratulations, Sammy  Shhhh, don't tell - I voted for you


----------



## elly

HolDaisy said:


> Outwest - will hopefully try and get some blurry pics! lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we will be sadly. Sammy will be going to the Irish Retriever Rescue renuion party in September though! It's a charity that we support and the lady that has organised it this year is our dog groomer. It's only 15 mins away from where we live, so think we're going to pop along. Would be great if you were there too, it's probably a bit too far for you though



:bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::


----------



## HolDaisy

cgriffin said:


> Yay, congratulations, Sammy  Shhhh, don't tell - I voted for you


'Thank you Ben's Mom and say hi to him from me - Love Sammy :wavey:'

Sammy thinks that all of the entries were winners, especially Ben in his cool bandana!


Aw, that's a shame Elly  hopefully we'll get the chance to meet up one day and all of our golden boys can say hi to each other!


----------



## dborgers

> Sammy has asked me to send a big thank you to everyone who voted for him in the photo contest...because HE WON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really pleased that everyone loved his regal photo and he's feeling extremely proud of himself now he's gone and got himself in the '2014 winners gallery'.


Way to go, Sammy!!! Er, Your Highness


----------



## swishywagga

Congratulations, of course King Sammy will be expecting to be treated like royalty everyday now! Hoping you and all the pups have a wonderful weekend. PS, I think it would be a great idea for you to get another golden and even out the breed numbers x:--king:


----------



## HolDaisy

Just sorting old files out on the computer and found this little gem of baby Sammy  (hope it works). Look how tiny he wassss! His little ears are the same size in the video as they are now, he definitely grew into them lol.


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, so cute, the gorgeous Puppy Prince has turned into a Handsome Golden King!


----------



## davebeech

and Jerry likes ice cream too, in fact he a drop earlier with a couple of segments of tangerine
Good to Sammy enjoying his ice cream


----------



## JeanieBeth

Congratulations Sir Sammy on your photo win! I thought you were very Dapper! ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

OMG, Sammy was such a cute little bug! I had to watch the video 3 times. Too cute!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, what a little cutie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pb2b

There is nothing cuter than a bouncing puppy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Congrats on winning ! No doubt he should have won. I love this!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tikiandme

All hail King Sammy!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sammy's baby brother Tizer is 1 today. They've all had lots of special treats and will go on a nice walk later. It's raining here, so I suspect Sammy and Tizer will want to get themselves nice and muddy! Will try and get some pics of them together later, but for now here's Tizer enjoying his special day. We adopted him at 6 months old, so he's been with us for half of his life. He's an absolute sweetie and loves to give lots of kisses 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

*Happy 1st Birthday Tizer*

We hope you have a wonderful time beautiful boy x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 1st Birthday Tizer!

He's beautiful!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy 1st Birthday, Tizer! Brinkley has that same green rope toy!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks everyone!

Yeah, it's one of his new toys a 'Kong safestix' to play fetch with. Sammy recommended it because he's also got one.

Just took Tizer and Sammy for a fun play and run over the field....two very tired sleepy boys right now! Lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tikiandme

Happy Birthday, Tizer!


----------



## dborgers

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TIZER 









*


----------



## hubbub

Happy Birthday Tizer! You're growing up to be such a handsome young man


----------



## Doug

HAPPY birthday Tizer!!!!
We hope that you all enjoy the festivities


----------



## JeanieBeth

HaPpy Birthday Tizer! ???? 
You are a very handsome boy! ?
I think we girls are in love!!??


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am just now catching up with Sammy's news. First congratulations on your big win, Charlie decided to participate in this month contest, loves the theme you chose.
It seems that Charlie and Sammy had their first ice-creams at the same day, that's funny. 
I feel really bad not posting any updates on Charlie's thread, hope will do it sometimes soon.

And of course Happy Belated 1st Birthday to sweet Tizer!


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am just now catching up with Sammy's news. First congratulations on your big win, Charlie decided to participate in this month contest, loves the theme you chose.
> It seems that Charlie and Sammy had their first ice-creams at the same day, that's funny.
> I feel really bad not posting any updates on Charlie's thread, hope will do it sometimes soon.
> 
> And of course Happy Belated 1st Birthday to sweet Tizer!


I loved the photo of Charlie you entered, it's adorable! Hope that sweet Charlie enjoyed his first ice cream too 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

HolDaisy said:


> Just sorting old files out on the computer and found this little gem of baby Sammy  (hope it works). Look how tiny he wassss! His little ears are the same size in the video as they are now, he definitely grew into them lol.


We loved to see the video of Sammy when he was just a wee pup! You kids grow up so fast!! I think Sammy needs an extra treat and ear rub today - Dancer and Brie agree! ???


----------



## HolDaisy

Sammy enjoying a walk with his brothers yesterday evening  tired boys for many hours after lol.


----------



## dborgers

Those are three happy dogs. What a beautiful picture


----------



## swishywagga

Great photo, three smiling brothers!


----------



## Melfice

HolDaisy said:


> Sammy enjoying a walk with his brothers yesterday evening  tired boys for many hours after lol.


Wow a very nice picture! Where did you take it btw?


----------



## hubbub

They look tired - I hope that was on the way home!


----------



## HolDaisy

Yeah, it was on the way home lol...they were exhausted! It's great to see Eddie who's 9 bounding around like a puppy having fun too, they help to keep him young.
Melfice - pic was taken on our own land. The field is on top of a hill and the views are beautiful, we can see for miles and the dogs love it up there  
It took quite a few efforts to get them all to sit still. I had a beautiful pic all ready to take when Sammy (the only one who usually does a brilliant sit-stay) decided to run away because he was bored ha!


----------



## Melfice

You have a lot of beautiful land  

The dogs are very lucky indeed


----------



## Karen519

*Sammy*

Your Sammy is SO HANDSOME!!


----------



## Davidrob2

Three beautiful boys!


----------



## *Laura*

Beautiful picture of your gorgeous pups. (and I loved the little vid of Sammy when he was a pup. It's hard to remember when he was so smal!!! )


----------



## JeanieBeth

HolDaisy said:


> Sammy enjoying a walk with his brothers yesterday evening  tired boys for many hours after lol.


Look at those tongues! ? Looks like it was a nice walk mom! Great picture of the kids.


----------



## Cuddysmom

OMG. Love this picture!! If it's not framed, you need to be arrested


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

HolDaisy said:


> Yeah, it was on the way home lol...they were exhausted! It's great to see Eddie who's 9 bounding around like a puppy having fun too, they help to keep him young.
> Melfice - pic was taken on our own land. The field is on top of a hill and the views are beautiful, we can see for miles and the dogs love it up there
> It took quite a few efforts to get them all to sit still. I had a beautiful pic all ready to take when Sammy (the only one who usually does a brilliant sit-stay) decided to run away because he was bored ha!


This was a great picture - the view must be spectacular. Great for hikes! I miss the hills, lakes and dirt roads in Michigan.


----------



## dborgers

Has Sammy gotten over his boredom?  It's still nice enough outside for him to continue his 'exterior decorating', isn't it? Ha ha

What a beautiful pic of your three beautiful boys. Dog Heaven!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a great picture!


----------



## swishywagga

Just stopping by to say hi to you and the boys!


----------



## HolDaisy

'Just one tiny little piece of your chicken sandwich Mom and I'll never beg again...if you loved me you would'

He then proceeds to mount the chair next to me to be eye level and has a little piece delicately placed in his mouth. Sammy's not spoilt at all! Lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> 'Just one tiny little piece of your chicken sandwich Mom and I'll never beg again...if you loved me you would'
> 
> He then proceeds to mount the chair next to me to be eye level and has a little piece delicately placed in his mouth. Sammy's not spoilt at all! Lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well done Sammy, you certainly have your mum well trained!. Barnaby never misses out on a piece of sandwich too, how nice that it was chicken as well. Hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Well done Sammy, you certainly have your mum well trained!. Barnaby never misses out on a piece of sandwich too, how nice that it was chicken as well. Hope you all have a great weekend


Glad to hear that Barnaby never misses out either


----------



## dborgers

Spoil away!! That's the ticket  Who could resist those eyes? Not me either


----------



## cgriffin

Nice photos of Sammy and his brothers and Sammy at the table  That face, those eyes - yeah he would get a piece of my sandwich, LOL. 
Then again, mine are spoiled as well and they know how to look pathetic, too


----------



## JeanieBeth

With a face like that who could resist? Who could? You've got that DOWN, Sammy! ??
The truth be known, so does Brie with her doey eyed look, and sweet Dancer. I wouldn't have it any other way! This is the "mom has string cheese" look! ↙↙


----------



## JeanieBeth

Hi Sammy! We're stopping in for cyber hugs and sending you an extra treat!! ???


----------



## HolDaisy

Sammy sends you and Brie a big hug back, and also thanks for asking Mom for another treat for him...he loves his gravy bones 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

OMGosh. Who could ever resist those eyes. Sammy you are adorable you handsome boy


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by to say hi!. What adventures has the gorgeous Sammy been on recently?


----------



## HolDaisy

Sammy hasn't been up to anything too exciting recently. We went to a Golden Retriever reunion a couple of weeks ago, so that was quite fun! Sammy has also been busy at the stable yard, as he has a very important job of coming with me to greet potential new clients. It's our busiest time of the year, so Sammy has had to make lots of appearances, everyone loves him and I think he definitely persuades people to want to move their horses onto our place 

Him and Tizer are still two peas in a pod and are the best of friends you could ever wish for. As well as deciding he's allowed on the sofas Sammy has also insisted that he has run of the house overnight. He's also had 5 minutes of fame! My Mom makes beautiful shabby chic wooden plaques and Sammy has made an appearance in his King's outfit on display in a local shop lol. 

He sends everyone cuddles and kisses! It will soon be time to start shopping for his Halloween outfit...


----------



## Doug

What a charmer, a local star as well as an international one! What an achievement 
This part especially warms my heart, "Him and Tizer are still two peas in a pod and are the best of friends you could ever wish for."
Sending wishes for continued blessings for you all


----------



## swishywagga

So glad to hear Sammy is having fun and is getting on so well with the lovely Tizer!, I think Barnaby and Eddie should get together to make sure they know who are the real bosses. I can't wait to see what amazing outfit Sammy selects for this years Howlloween!.


----------



## dborgers

BIG hug to ya, Sammy  WTG getting on the couches and run of the house. Have fun!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Catching up with Sammy's thread. What a life he has! Looking forward to see him in Halloween costume. I have to admit Charlie still sleeps in his crate overnight (locked, he, he).


----------



## JeanieBeth

Sammy you wear your King's uniform so well! We stopped in to say hi and send hugs your way! ? Jeanie & Brie


----------



## cgriffin

Just checking in after a while as well. I am glad Sammy is doing so well. I did not know that you had horses and a stable - neat! I used to own horses, I do miss that. 

Hm, will we get to see Sammy in his Halloween costume? He can always go as Royalty again


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Catching up with Sammy's thread. What a life he has! Looking forward to see him in Halloween costume. I have to admit Charlie still sleeps in his crate overnight (locked, he, he).


Aw Charlie is such a good boy in his crate. I think Sammy would go absolutely crazy if the crate came back, it was so useful for him as a puppy though (he didn't think so haha, it was the best day of his life when he spotted his Mom dismantling it!) lol.




cgriffin said:


> Just checking in after a while as well. I am glad Sammy is doing so well. I did not know that you had horses and a stable - neat! I used to own horses, I do miss that.


Thanks for checking in. Yeah, he loves to go and visit the girls that keep their horses here. I've always been around horses since I was little and ride them, but haven't got my own just yet, I hope to real soon though 




> Hm, will we get to see Sammy in his Halloween costume? He can always go as Royalty again


You'll definitely get to see him in costume if we manage to find him one  We dressed him as a devil last year and he delivered sweets to the neighbours. Hope that pretty Miss Brie is okay, give her cuddles from me and Sammy.


----------



## dborgers

Hollie, how are Sammy's 'exterior decorating' skills developing since we last got a report in that area? 

This Halloween Sammy could go as Robert Plant (long curly wig), who was also from the West Midlands if I'm not mistaken. Sometimes dogs make sounds that could be from early Led Zeppelin records ... like the "Ah-a-ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh AH!" from Immigrant Song


----------



## swishywagga

Just stopping by to say Hi!, and hope you all have a great weekend x


----------



## HolDaisy

dborgers said:


> Hollie, how are Sammy's 'exterior decorating' skills developing since we last got a report in that area?
> 
> This Halloween Sammy could go as Robert Plant (long curly wig), who was also from the West Midlands if I'm not mistaken. Sometimes dogs make sounds that could be from early Led Zeppelin records ... like the "Ah-a-ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh AH!" from Immigrant Song


His exterior decorating has slowed down a little. He still carries all of his toys outside, but because he eats everything he's not allowed to have his puppy bed anymore incase we get an incident lol. He still thinks that the entire world is edible, (that's a habit that he certainly hasn't outgrown), so there's never many plants where Sammy is. 

He won't go outside without taking a toy with him though and the opening/closing front door habit is still in full swing! I think on average he must go in and out at least 40 times a day. I think a Robert Plant wig would be hilarious on him, he stands there and lets you dress him up in anything, so he'd be well up for it 




swishywagga said:


> Just stopping by to say Hi!, and hope you all have a great weekend x


Thank you. Yes, it's been a good weekend so far, Sammy's highlight is when we come back in from grocery shopping. I don't know why but he goes absolutely crazy at the sight of lots of bags coming in ha! I think he knows that they're full of Sammy-friendly food and treats so it's all very exciting  Hope that you and Barnaby have had a nice one too.


----------



## HolDaisy

I think we may have had a visit from angel Daisy last night :bigangel:
I was outside last night collecting Sammy's toys (because all the balls and nylabones have to go outside one at a time throughout the day), and I spotted something. We have a beautiful concrete pot with daisies carved into where her ashes are kept, due to Sammy's gardening talents we can't have any flowers in there any more. Anyway, I spotted a tiny little purple flower growing amongst the gravel in the pot...no-one has planted it, it's just appeared on its own! I then sat down next to it to take a closer look and to say hi to Daisy, when suddenly her little solar powered angel light started flickering red. The light is really temperamental and very rarely comes on. It flickered on and off for about ten minutes and when I came back inside the house it went out. Might just have been a total coincidence, but I like to think it was Daisy...especially as her 6th birthday is approaching this weekend :heartbeat


----------



## hubbub

What a wonderful moment - brings tears to my eyes...


----------



## dborgers

Beautiful experience, Hollie. No doubt it was her. Too many 'coincidences' for it be anything else. I'm really happy for you


----------



## Doug

Good girl Daisy :')


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That's so sweet!


----------



## swishywagga

Hollie, I am so glad you had this precious moment, beautiful Daisy was most definitely with you x


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

HolDaisy said:


> I think we may have had a visit from angel Daisy last night :bigangel:
> I was outside last night collecting Sammy's toys (because all the balls and nylabones have to go outside one at a time throughout the day), and I spotted something. We have a beautiful concrete pot with daisies carved into where her ashes are kept, due to Sammy's gardening talents we can't have any flowers in there any more. Anyway, I spotted a tiny little purple flower growing amongst the gravel in the pot...no-one has planted it, it's just appeared on its own! I then sat down next to it to take a closer look and to say hi to Daisy, when suddenly her little solar powered angel light started flickering red. The light is really temperamental and very rarely comes on. It flickered on and off for about ten minutes and when I came back inside the house it went out. Might just have been a total coincidence, but I like to think it was Daisy...especially as her 6th birthday is approaching this weekend :heartbeat


It was Daisy, I am sooo glad she stopped by. Those moments are so precious, I am all eyes and ears worried I could miss one.

Picking up the toys in back yard is my daily routine. Charlie and Sammy are so much alike.


----------



## HolDaisy

It was very special. I have been missing her lots recently too, so it was very comforting. It just proves that they never fully leave us and that they are always around watching over


----------



## elly

That's so special, so precious. I got goosebumps reading it. I know I have had visits from Cracker and how wonderful they were. Im so happy Daisy visited. Thankyou for sharing something so priceless. X


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

HolDaisy said:


> It was very special. I have been missing her lots recently too, so it was very comforting. It just proves that they never fully leave us and that they are always around watching over


Our sweet angels are never far from us.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

What a special experience to cherish.
Thank you for sharing and so happy for you


----------



## *Laura*

Hollie what a special moment to have with Daisy. Your story made me smile


----------



## HolDaisy

Sammy has been a very good boy today and made us very proud! A business contact called round for a meeting and had his 10 yr old senior golden girl Abby in the car. Sammy was very excited to meet her and had a lovely half an hour playing with her. He behaved so well and was very respectful of her, he was gentle, he didn't bark at her and he was happy to let her have a wander around on the decking  She was a beautiful, kind girl and it was lovely for Sammy finally to have a golden friend round!
Here is a very short video of them, it's the best we could get, but you get the idea. Sammy is exhausted now because he's also had a very busy afternoon digging with Tizer :doh: lol


----------



## swishywagga

Aw so cute, how wonderful that Sammy got to play with a lovely golden senior girl!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Cute video, Sammy's such a gentleman.
Sweet to hear how gentle he was with her.


----------



## *Laura*

Sammy you are a sweetie . So nice to your friend


----------



## dborgers

I saw that excited look and tail wag at the end  How fun for both of them! Aw, what a good boy you are, Sammy


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, Sammy is so sweet 

I am so glad that Daisy visited with you


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy Halloween all from a wise golden wizard  I don't think he wants to take this costume off, he absolutely loves it lol. Hope that you all have a great day with your four legged friends!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melfice

HolDaisy said:


> Happy Halloween all from a wise golden wizard  I don't think he wants to take this costume off, he absolutely loves it lol. Hope that you all have a great day with your four legged friends!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha I love his costume


----------



## HolDaisy

Melfice said:


> Haha I love his costume


Thank you, glad you like it. Just spotted your thread on Rusty's bee sting - glad to hear that he's doing okay, must have hurt him. Sammy is fascinated with bees and wasps and tries to play with them :doh:


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Howloween Sammy and Family!. Sammy you look absolutely fabulous in your costume, I love your beautiful tail sticking out of the bottom of your cape. I hope you, Tizer and Eddie gets lots of special Howloween treats. Hugs and rubs sent from me and "Professor Barnaby Dumbledore" x


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Happy Howloween Sammy and Family!. Sammy you look absolutely fabulous in your costume, I love your beautiful tail sticking out of the bottom of your cape. I hope you, Tizer and Eddie gets lots of special Howloween treats. Hugs and rubs sent from me and "Professor Barnaby Dumbledore" x


Sammy says thank you Auntie Nicky and Barnaby. Barnaby is the ultimate dumbledore of the golden world  I am going to try and get Eddie to wear the hat later, I don't think I'll even attempt it with Tizer because he won't stand still to even have his collar on...let alone a costume haha! Hope that you and Barnaby also have a lovely evening with lots of nice treats.


----------



## Melfice

HolDaisy said:


> Thank you, glad you like it. Just spotted your thread on Rusty's bee sting - glad to hear that he's doing okay, must have hurt him. Sammy is fascinated with bees and wasps and tries to play with them :doh:


Oooh its amazing how dogs want to make friends with everything. I don't think Rusty will be playing with bees anymore! At least I hope he won't...yeah Rusty was hurting when the bee stung him.


----------



## tikiandme

Sammy, you look wonderful in your Halloween costume. You are such a fine and noble gentleman!


----------



## Doug

Sammy what a clever wizard you are!
You never cease to amaze me


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

You did a terrific job! Sammy is one good-looking dog in that costume! I'm not surprised if he doesn't want to take it off.


----------



## cgriffin

LOL, Sammy looked so cute


----------



## *Laura*

Sammy you are an adorable wizard


----------



## dborgers

You look super cute!!  Sammy, you are indeed a wizard!! When I saw your picture my heart got all warm and I felt the woosh of a tail wag


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad you all liked Sammy's halloween costume, he approved of it and didn't want to take it off. It's his birthday in 2 weeks time (how has the time gone by so quickly?!), so we're going to have to find him a new oufit to wear for that too!

Sammy is very proud today because he became an Uncle! His beautiful sister had 11 gorgeous golden puppies this morning  He's also managed to get a photo of himself in his halloween costume into our local newspaper, so he's a very happy boy


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Glad you all liked Sammy's halloween costume, he approved of it and didn't want to take it off. It's his birthday in 2 weeks time (how has the time gone by so quickly?!), so we're going to have to find him a new oufit to wear for that too!
> 
> Sammy is very proud today because he became an Uncle! His beautiful sister had 11 gorgeous golden puppies this morning  He's also managed to get a photo of himself in his halloween costume into our local newspaper, so he's a very happy boy


Congratulations Sammy on becoming an Uncle that's wonderful!, and a photo in the paper, we would love to see that, you are becoming quite the celebrity!. I bet your mum is just a little bit tempted to bring one of your beautiful nieces or nephews into the family....:wave:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sammy is the star now, love him in his costume. Charlie is no way to put anything on him :no: other than the collar just because it means walk. Congratulations to Uncle Sammy!


----------



## HolDaisy

I do want one of his nieces or nephews haha! I'd have them all if I could 

We've installed a new water feature and look who was first on the scene to check it out while we were doing a 'test run'...



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Sammy, you're a smart boy! Won't it be nice to just walk up and get a drink anytime you want to? 

That'll come in especially handy during summer 'exterior decorating' events LOL


----------



## HolDaisy

dborgers said:


> Sammy, you're a smart boy! Won't it be nice to just walk up and get a drink anytime you want to?
> 
> That'll come in especially handy during summer 'exterior decorating' events LOL


He loves it! He thinks it's a new 'sturdy' pool for him, it'll definitely come in handy in the summer though. We've set it up then it's going away for the Winter because it's getting cold already here. Sammy's exterior decorating has to slow down during the winter, but I'm sure when it gets warm again it'll be door open and everything Sammy owns out into the paddling pool


----------



## Melakat

That will be awesome for Sammy during the hot months


----------



## *Laura*

Sammy your own drinking fountain!!! You sure have a nice place to live


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, Sammy, you are one handsome dude and an uncle to boot. Ben is a uncle several times over as well by his older full brother  Yep, with each puppy pic, I want another but the time is not right yet, haha.


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Sammy, Hollie and family, hoping you all have a wonderful weekend together!


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Hi Sammy, Hollie and family, hoping you all have a wonderful weekend together!


Thank you! You too  Hope that Barnaby is doing okay. I think this weekend we'll be getting some birthday presents ready for Sammy's big day on Tuesday!


----------



## Melakat

Sammy is going to get spoiled I think! What kind of birthday cake is in the plans ?

We used to make Oakley a little carrot cake, with sour cream for icing and bacon sprinkles on top - Hmmmm Nummmy


----------



## cgriffin

I can't believe that Sammy is almost 2 years old - time just races by so fast. 

I hope you are having a great weekend


----------



## dborgers

I can feel the excitement growing way over here


----------



## hubbub

Sammy, there's some redecorating (aka cleaning out) going on across the pond in your honor! No pictures at the moment


----------



## HolDaisy

The birthday boy is 2 today!  Where has the time gone? I will start a new birthday thread for him later with some photos. He's about to go off on an extra special birthday walk, he had a lovely bath last night, so he's all fluffy and blonde for his big day  He hasn't had his presents yet until everyone is home, but he's got lots of nice new things. Thanks all for being Sammy fans and following his adventures, he sends golden cuddles and kisses to you all!

Here's the handsome grown up birthday boy in his bow tie 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

:banana:HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAMMY:banana:
:banana::banana: 

 A super HAPPY BIRTHDAY to our favorite exterior decorator 





 ​


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Birthday, Sammy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug

Hip hip HOORAY!!!
HAPPY birthday Sammy boy!! 
Being 2 is the best


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Birthday Sammy, we hope you have the most amazing day celebrating with your wonderful family, lots of hugs and kisses sent to you sweetie from Auntie Nicky and Great Uncle Barnaby xxxx


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Weesheeng mi prend da Sammy da happeearest da 2nd Bwday.*

Lobe u manee, manee!

Da Sharlie!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sammy says thanks for all his wishes!

I've started him a birthday thread where there's some more pics...
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...930-happy-2nd-birthday-sammy.html#post5172898


----------



## HolDaisy

Danny and Nicky....I've played Sammy his videos and he LOVED them both  his little head was tilting trying to find out where the doggies were in my laptop lol!


----------



## dborgers

HolDaisy said:


> Danny and Nicky....I've played Sammy his videos and he LOVED them both  his little head was tilting trying to find out where the doggies were in my laptop lol!


Woof Woof!!! ("Great!") 

There's a different one sung by dogs on his birthday thread


----------



## *Laura*

Sammy I missed your big day…..HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!. I really can't believe you are two years old already. You are such a handsome boy and your Mom sure cleans you up nicely for celebrations. You looked extra dapper for your BD pics. Sending ((BIG HUGS))


----------



## swishywagga

Just stopping by to say Hi to you, Sammy, Tizer and Eddie hoping you are having a nice weekend!


----------



## Davidrob2

A very belated "Happy Birthday" to Sammy. He is such a beautiful boy.


----------



## swishywagga

Have a great weekend Sammy and family, I bet you're looking forward to Santa Paws coming!


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Have a great weekend Sammy and family, I bet you're looking forward to Santa Paws coming!


He's definitely excited for Santa Paws! He hopes that he'll bring him a new nylabone because he's been such a good golden  He helped me decorate the Christmas tree earlier and even stood watching the twinkly lights change sequence on the outside tree. Hope that Barnaby is doing well and also getting into the Christmas spirit!


----------



## *Laura*

Sammy I'll bet your Mom is going to take lots of pictures of you all dressed up for Santa. Can't wait to see them


----------



## HolDaisy

*Laura* said:


> Sammy I'll bet your Mom is going to take lots of pictures of you all dressed up for Santa. Can't wait to see them


We haven't got him a costume just yet, but I've seen what I'm going to get him  Sammy is happy because he got his first Christmas card today (from us) lol. I couldn't resist writing him one when I especially chose them with goldens on this year! He loves the Christmas tree, and so far isn't messing with it. He does however keep jumping up to say hello to the light up snowman in the window 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

That is darned cute!!


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Sammy you look SO adorable!


----------



## hubbub

Simply adorable!! I guess as long as he's just saying "hi" to the snowman it's ok


----------



## dborgers

Hope you had a super fun day, Hollie!!! You rock!! 

Danny, Jane, Rudy, Katie, and Ollie


----------



## Melakat

Awww he looks so cute and what a great idea to send him a Christmas Card! I bet Santa will spoil Sammy this Christmas!


----------



## Doug

HAPPY birthday Hollie!!!
Thank you for all of the love that you have poured into our hearts


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Melakat

Happy Birthday Hollie - thanks for being such an Angel and checking in on me after losing our boy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you all for the birthday messages! I've only just spotted them, have been so busy Christmas shopping (have left everything until the last minute as usual!) I had a great day, Sammy did too because he thought it was his birthday lol


----------



## swishywagga

Happy New Year Sammy and Family, I hope that 2015 is the best year ever for you all!


----------



## tikiandme

Happy New Year to King Sammie and his family!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you! Me and Sammy wish you all a very happy new year  Thank you for following all of his adventures through 2014. His highlight of the year was getting a new little gsd brother, Tizer - they are so cute together. He's had lots of fun and has made many new friends this year. Let the good times continue...
Hope you all have a lovely evening 

We're also remembering Daisy this evening, as it was 3 years ago that she was back home with us and we were hoping to get her a little better. We had a quiet new years eve with her and as the clock struck 12 we went outside and watched the chinese lanterns in the distance with her - a memory that will always be cherished.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Belated Birthday to you Miss Hollie, sorry I'm so late with them. 

My thoughts are with you as you remember Daisy, these anniversaries are so hard.

Happy New Year, hope 2015 is a great year for you all. 
Sammy is such a handsome boy.


----------



## cgriffin

Happy New Year, Sammie and Family


----------



## Melakat

Happy New Year to you Hollie, Sammy and Family. Touching memories of Miss Daisy - she was so loved!


----------



## 3 goldens

He is so handsome and you are right--those eyes are heart melting.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sammy can't understand why his baby brother Tizer is growing much bigger than him 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug

Awh what a handsome couple!! 
Wishing you and your pack a fabulous new year with lots of fun and festivities.
We send our warm fuzzies and prayers to Daisy too


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They are both so handsome!


----------



## swishywagga

What a gorgeous photo of Sammy and Tizer!


----------



## hubbub

Handsome boys! :smooch:


----------



## tikiandme

Very handsome gentlemen!


----------



## HolDaisy

2 years ago today was Sammy's gotcha day. We thought that he was the timid, quiet pup from the litter...and then we got him home and the craziness began!

Here are a couple of flashback photos from that magical day  How was he ever so tiny and fluffy?!





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, beautiful baby Sammy. Happy 2nd Gotcha Day, I just know that you will be getting lots of extra treats from your wonderful family today, big hugs and rubs sent to you from me and Uncle Barnaby x


----------



## hubbub

Happy Gotcha Day to Sammy and his family! What a bundle of energy and love you are


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awww, what a cutie! Happy Gotcha Day, Sammy!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sammy had lots of fun yesterday because we had some snow! It wasn't a massive amount, we haven't had any 'proper' snow since we first got him (made potty training even more fun), but he had a great time outside with his little brother. I've never seen them both so happy and the garden zoomies were incredible 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Sammy had lots of fun yesterday because we had some snow! It wasn't a massive amount, we haven't had any 'proper' snow since we first got him (made potty training even more fun), but he had a great time outside with his little brother. I've never seen them both so happy and the garden zoomies were incredible
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sounds like your boys had fun, we got a dusting here too!


----------



## Doug

HAPPY gotcha week Sammy, seems like only yesterday 
The snow sounds like so much fun!


----------



## dborgers

Sammy,

Sorry Uncle Danny was out of pocket and missed your Gotcha Day.

But, hey, the first 2 years it's a MONTH LONG CELEBRATION!! Enjoy!!


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Sammy, hope you've had some lovely snow to roll in, your Uncle Barnaby falls in a heap and rubs his head along the ice and snow!:doh:


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Hi Sammy, hope you've had some lovely snow to roll in, your Uncle Barnaby falls in a heap and rubs his head along the ice and snow!:doh:


Sammy says Uncle Barnaby makes him laugh with his funny ways! 

We haven't had much snow here really, we only had a tiny flurry the other night, but the boys still had fun playing in it. 2 years ago when we first got Sammy we had loads and we had to potty train him outside in the snow...we've hardly had any since then. I hope that Barnaby has had lots to play in too!


----------



## Melakat

HolDaisy said:


> 2 years ago today was Sammy's gotcha day. We thought that he was the timid, quiet pup from the litter...and then we got him home and the craziness began!
> 
> Here are a couple of flashback photos from that magical day  How was he ever so tiny and fluffy?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ahh Sammy was such a cute puppy that has grown into such a handsome boy. Where does the time go ?


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, I am sorry I missed your Gotcha Day anniversary, Mr. Sammy. Happy belated Gotcha Day, Mr. Handsome


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Stopping by to see how is Sammy doing. Sorry we missed his Gotcha day Anniversary, can't believe it has been 2 years already. So did you get more snow? We don't have much this year either, just cold and more cold. Charlie is sending many hugs to his BF Sammy!


----------



## swishywagga

Sending a great big hi and a hug to Sammy and family from me and Uncle Barnaby!:wavey:


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Stopping by to see how is Sammy doing. Sorry we missed his Gotcha day Anniversary, can't believe it has been 2 years already. So did you get more snow? We don't have much this year either, just cold and more cold. Charlie is sending many hugs to his BF Sammy!


The snow seems to have gone now, just lots of frost. Sammy is looking forward to the summer when he can spend all day outside and in his little pool  Hope that Charlie is doing well too, Sammy sends him big hugs back!




swishywagga said:


> Sending a great big hi and a hug to Sammy and family from me and Uncle Barnaby!:wavey:


Thank you, Sammy says hi back and hello to his favourite golden Uncle and you :wavey:


----------



## Melakat

Hope you are having a great weekend Sammy from your long distant cousin from Canada - Logan!


----------



## Karen519

*Sammy*

Happy Gotcha Day, Sammy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

HolDaisy said:


> The snow seems to have gone now, just lots of frost. Sammy is looking forward to the summer when he can spend all day outside and in his little pool  Hope that Charlie is doing well too, Sammy sends him big hugs back!


 We are promised some snow tonight it would make Charlie very happy. Not sure Charlie is looking forward to the summer like Sammy and I.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so sorry I'm so late to celebrate your gotcha day. Sammy you are a funny, handsome boy and I know you've enjoyed every single day since your gotcha day. Big hugs


----------



## HolDaisy

Sammy wanted to wish you all a happy valentine's day. He said his Mommy almost forgot to buy him anything, but luckily she's popped to the shop to buy him and his brothers some heart shaped biscuits 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Sammy wanted to wish you all a happy valentine's day. He said his Mommy almost forgot to buy him anything, but luckily she's popped to the shop to buy him and his brothers some heart shaped biscuits
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Happy Valentines Day Sammy, those biscuits look delicious, I hope you have a wonderful weekend handsome boy xxx


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Valentine's Day, Sammy!


----------



## hubbub

Happy Valentine's Sammy! Enjoy your biscuits


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Valentine's Day Handsome boy!
Looks like mom got you some yummy treats.

Belated Happy Gotcha Day to you too!


----------



## tikiandme

Happy Valentine's day, Sammy. That biscuit looks delicious!


----------



## Doug

Nom nom nom 
What a perfect way to celebrate Valentines Day


----------



## dborgers

Oh, my, Sammy, you are SUCH a good boy. We can tell you were waiting SO patiently.

Looks like you had a particularly delicious Valentine's Day


----------



## *Laura*

Yummm. Happy Valentine's Sammy


----------



## HolDaisy

"If you love me you'll give me just a tiny bit of your lunch" - Sammy earlier today.
He does this every time we sit at the table lol. The weather is horrible over here at the moment, rainy and stormy, so we can't wait for Spring to arrive. Luckily Sammy loves it when I towel dry and brush him. (The same can't be said for his 2 brothers!) He went on a nice walk today and we went to visit one of his favourite horsey friends, a big shire called Dillon 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melfice

HolDaisy said:


> "If you love me you'll give me just a tiny bit of your lunch" - Sammy earlier today.
> He does this every time we sit at the table lol. The weather is horrible over here at the moment, rainy and stormy, so we can't wait for Spring to arrive. Luckily Sammy loves it when I towel dry and brush him. (The same can't be said for his 2 brothers!) He went on a nice walk today and we went to visit one of his favourite horsey friends, a big shire called Dillon
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha how could you say NO to that handsome face!


----------



## swishywagga

I think Sammy needs his own plate at the table!. Isn't the weather just appalling, we can't wait for spring either. Give that boy a special treat from me x


----------



## hubbub

Hannah understood that giving me space while I ate meant that I saved the last bite for her. It was hard not to cave though...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Charlie has to have his boiled chicken ready on the table, when we eat, to be fed as soon as we finish. He is a good boy, lays down and waits. It is funny I boil chicken and use broth to make noodle soup for us and Charlie gets all meat.


----------



## HolDaisy

Melfice said:


> Haha how could you say NO to that handsome face!


Haha Sammy doesn't know the meaning of the word no, he gets what he wants every time lol.



swishywagga said:


> I think Sammy needs his own plate at the table!. Isn't the weather just appalling, we can't wait for spring either. Give that boy a special treat from me x


He said that he'd love his own plate Auntie Nicky, what a fantastic idea - he'll get his Mom onto it straight away! *Extra treats given too*



hubbub said:


> Hannah understood that giving me space while I ate meant that I saved the last bite for her. It was hard not to cave though...


Aw bless her, what a good girl waiting. I try to make Sammy wait until I've finished, but I can't resist slipping him just a tiny little something, he's got us trained well.



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Charlie has to have his boiled chicken ready on the table, when we eat, to be fed as soon as we finish. He is a good boy, lays down and waits. It is funny I boil chicken and use broth to make noodle soup for us and Charlie gets all meat.


Charlie is a little sweetie with his boiled chicken at the table, that's too cute. I love how goldens live like humans, they all seem to - it must be in the breed


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

HolDaisy said:


> ...
> Charlie is a little sweetie with his boiled chicken at the table, that's too cute. I love how goldens live like humans, they all seem to - it must be in the breed


Yep, when I am getting ready too cook supper for us, my husband always reminds me if there is no any chicken for Charlie to cook some. I think he would be more disappointed than Charlie if there is no chicken for Charlie :doh:.


----------



## cgriffin

Looks like you had a great Valentine's Day, Sammy.


----------



## Melakat

Now who can resist a handsome Golden face like that ?  I remember with Oakley he got so many treats after we ate or while I was prepping dinner. This time around with Logan my husband is asking that we all not give into the cute Golden face - we shall see how long this lasts 

Hope your weather gets better soon. Here in Western Canada we had a "no show" for winter. Our mountains are bare and the ski season did not exist. Spring his here in February - strange.


----------



## Davidrob2

I thought about you and Sammy today. I ordered a new dog food container online. It shipped from West Midlands, UK. It got to my door in Virginia in just 3 days. Pretty amazing. I told Harry that his new container may have been driven by Sammy and Tizer's house!


----------



## HolDaisy

Davidrob2 said:


> I thought about you and Sammy today. I ordered a new dog food container online. It shipped from West Midlands, UK. It got to my door in Virginia in just 3 days. Pretty amazing. I told Harry thst his new container may have been driven by Sammy and Tizer's house!


Wow that was fast shipment all that way in 3 days! Haha that's so cute that Harry's new container may have drove past, Sammy says he could have hidden in it as a surprise for Harry when it arrived


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Sammy, Hollie and Family, hope you're all having a great weekend!


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Hi Sammy, Hollie and Family, hope you're all having a great weekend!


Thanks, hope that you and Barnaby have had a great one too!


----------



## HolDaisy

Someone wouldn't come inside from playing on the garden without me bribing him with his favourite 'Kong safestix' toy. Spot the green on his head too from him exploring lol...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Haha, no sooner will you get him inside that he will decide that he absolutely must go out again, all of course in order to get another treat. Sammy you are very clever and extremely handsome!


----------



## hubbub

Awwww, Sammy!


----------



## Doug

You tell 'em Sammy! 
Love the tongue out to the side


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Haha, no sooner will you get him inside that he will decide that he absolutely must go out again, all of course in order to get another treat. Sammy you are very clever and extremely handsome!


Yep, you're spot on there haha! The front door lock has almost broken due to excessive locking and unlocking for Prince Sammy, I think today he has been in and out about 40 times. I might as well just sit by the door all day for him lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

HolDaisy said:


> Someone wouldn't come inside from playing on the garden without me bribing him with his favourite 'Kong safestix' toy. Spot the green on his head too from him exploring lol...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sammy is so sweet!

LOL, 'Kong *safe*stix' toy, such an ironic name! If Charlie would grab that to play tug of war and start shaking it like a maniac I would get a few punches before I would be able to get control over that toy. :doh: Learnt my lesson, now I am very careful of what kind of toy I bring into the house.
As for the door Charlie does that to me only, when my husband is home alone with him not one time he asks to go out. 

Right now Charlie is crying to go for a walk and it is so windy, I am afraid it wont happen tonight.:no:


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Sammy is so sweet!
> 
> LOL, 'Kong *safe*stix' toy, such an ironic name! If Charlie would grab that to play tug of war and start shaking it like a maniac I would get a few punches before I would be able to get control over that toy. :doh: Learnt my lesson, now I am very careful of what kind of toy I bring into the house.
> As for the door Charlie does that to me only, when my husband is home alone with him not one time he asks to go out.
> 
> Right now Charlie is crying to go for a walk and it is so windy, I am afraid it wont happen tonight.:no:


Aw that's sweet that Charlie had a safestix. I also found it not so safe when I bought my gsd Tizer one and within a few minutes he'd chewed the end balls off. Luckily Sammy just likes to run and fetch his and somehow it's survived 2 years of playing! He only has it occasionally though, as it's his special 'outside toy'. 

Cheeky Charlie only asking his Mom to let him in and outside, it must be because he knows he's got you wrapped firmly around his golden paws  Hope the wind calms down soon and he can go on a walk tomorrow, Sammy loves the wind for reason, his little floppy ears blowing around


----------



## *Laura*

Sammy I can picture the wind blowing your ears. Awww. Enjoy


----------



## swishywagga

Just stopping by to say Hi and hope you that all have a lovely weekend!.


----------



## *Laura*

I hope everyone had a nice weekend


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Just stopping by to say Hi and hope you that all have a lovely weekend!.





*Laura* said:


> I hope everyone had a nice weekend


Thanks for asking, we had a nice weekend. Sammy's friend Poppy came to visit and the sun was shining, so lots of outside fun (Sammy's favourite). He does slightly prefer his human friends though and is obsessed with a few regular visitors that he's known since he was a puppy, it's a good job that everyone loves him because you'd think he never has a fuss from us how he behaves lol. I think the 'terrible twos' are in full swing. Part of the house is gated off during the day, but Sammy worked out that if he got on the arm of the sofa he could clear the gate and go exactly where he wants to, cheeky boy! He gets away with everything with that adorable little face :


----------



## Melakat

Sammy sounds just like how Oakley was. Way preferred human visitors than other dogs and yes it seemed like we never gave him the time of day the way he craved for attention from any visitors we had  

Glad the sun is shining out your way as I know you had some bad weather. Logan is well and says Hi to Sammy. I have 2 events tomorrow and then I get a breather for a week so I will post pics and an update soon


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, that's so cute that Sammy loves his human visitors, Uncle B is exactly the same!


----------



## dborgers

Ha, Hollie  Rudy is only a month or two younger than Sammy. Never been through this phase with a golden, and despite the occasional shredded this or that, like you, I'm LOVING it!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

dborgers said:


> Ha, Hollie  Rudy is only a month or two younger than Sammy. Never been through this phase with a golden, and despite the occasional shredded this or that, like you, I'm LOVING it!!



Ha! Good thing. We can't leave a speck of paper or a pair of socks anywhere within Brinkley's reach!


----------



## dborgers

> Ha! Good thing. We can't leave a speck of paper or a pair of socks anywhere within Brinkley's reach!


I know what you mean  Rudy loves socks, and is a 'master shredder' who loves going in the wastebaskets and shredding our paper for us.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Silly boys!


----------



## HolDaisy

dborgers said:


> I know what you mean  Rudy loves socks, and is a 'master shredder' who loves going in the wastebaskets and shredding our paper for us.


Aw bless him, you've got your own golden paper shredder then 



fozziesmom said:


> Ha!  Good thing. We can't leave a speck of paper or a pair of socks anywhere within Brinkley's reach!


Sammy is exactly the same, we have to be so careful with him. I think he's got a lot better than how he was around a year ago, but I still freak out if I can't find a sock or something and panic that he might have got to it.


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Aw bless him, you've got your own golden paper shredder then
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy is exactly the same, we have to be so careful with him. I think he's got a lot better than how he was around a year ago, but I still freak out if I can't find a sock or something and panic that he might have got to it.


Maybe we should all have a great big sock stealing / shredding contest!. :doh:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

So many socks lovers. Charlie is not crazy about socks but to be honest we did not give him any chance with them. Papers are on the table, safe, until they hit the floor...
So far so good.


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Easter Hollie, Sammy and Family, hope you have an eggstra special time, hugs and rubs from me and Barnaby x:wavey:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy Easter sweet Sammy and family!


----------



## Melakat

Happy Easter Holly, Sammy and Family. I hope that the Easter Bunny is good to all of you


----------



## cgriffin

Happy Easter, Sammy and family


----------



## dborgers

Happy Easter to you and your fur kids


----------



## tikiandme

Happy Bunny Day to King Sammy and his family! Happy Easter!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for all the easter wishes. Sammy hopes that everyone is having a lovely day 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug

Oh lovely Sammy Boy we hope that you are having a very HAPPY Easter with your wonderful family


----------



## *Laura*

Sammy you handsome boy. I love your photo. It's beautiful. Buddy says he'd really like to get his hands on that bunny. He'd have it de-stuffed in no time at all


----------



## swishywagga

Sammy, you look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## elly

Sammy and bunny, we love love your photo. We hope you and your family had a wonderful Easter too x


----------



## HolDaisy

Doug said:


> Oh lovely Sammy Boy we hope that you are having a very HAPPY Easter with your wonderful family


Thank you, hope that you and your precious golden two did as well 



*Laura* said:


> Sammy you handsome boy. I love your photo. It's beautiful. Buddy says he'd really like to get his hands on that bunny. He'd have it de-stuffed in no time at all


Sammy's going to let you into a little secret Auntie Laura and Buddy, he was only posing with the bunny for the photo or else he really would have de-stuffed it! He had lots of nice chews and biscuit treats though 



swishywagga said:


> Sammy, you look absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you Aunt Swishy Sammy says and have a great weekend!



elly said:


> Sammy and bunny, we love love your photo. We hope you and your family had a wonderful Easter too x


Thank you, hope you all did too.


----------



## Melakat

What a cut picture of Sammy at Easter! He is a very handsome boy! I hope that you all are doing well on the farm and wishing you a great weekend!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sammy, you are a handsome devil! What a great pic!


----------



## dborgers

Sammy, you look like you had a super time on Easter. When does 'Outdoor Redecorating" begin?


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha Danny, it's already started a little bit! We've had some lovely weather this past week, so Sammy's had his toys outside. I went to fill his paddling pool the other day and discovered a hole in it, so we need to get him a new one before he notices! I've got a couple of new pics from the weekend, so will get them uploaded asap.


----------



## swishywagga

Aunt Hollie you really must go paddling pool shopping, Sammy told me he can't wait to get his paws wet, love Barnaby x


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Aunt Hollie you really must go paddling pool shopping, Sammy told me he can't wait to get his paws wet, love Barnaby x


Barnaby, I will definitely go paddling pool shopping soon  Sammy said do you like to get your paws wet too? He said he likes a paddle, but he's not as obsessed with the water as his little brother Tizer is - Tizer is CRAZY on water...especially muddy water! Uncle Eddie loves playing with the hose pipe and chasing the water, but he can't be bothered too much with swimming, he likes to sit and chill out in the sunshine instead.


----------



## HolDaisy

*Sammy's bath time*

It was time for Sammy's bath at the weekend and the weather was perfect for him to dry off. He doesn't mind a bath at all and is really well behaved in the shower, he likes it when he's clean and can't stand to have mud on his paws. We always try to get him outside to shake first, but never manage to get him out in time and end up with everywhere soaked. Here are a couple of photos of him drying off outside, he's all fluffy


----------



## dborgers

What a happy handsome boy 

Nothing like a roll in the grass ... for any reason at all.


----------



## hubbub

Sammy's having fun and looking handsome - what more is there?  

Are those recent pictures? Your grass is so lush! Mine is just starting to change from the winter brown and has bits of green popping through.


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Barnaby, I will definitely go paddling pool shopping soon  Sammy said do you like to get your paws wet too? He said he likes a paddle, but he's not as obsessed with the water as his little brother Tizer is - Tizer is CRAZY on water...especially muddy water! Uncle Eddie loves playing with the hose pipe and chasing the water, but he can't be bothered too much with swimming, he likes to sit and chill out in the sunshine instead.


Sammy, I used to like the water but I'm not so keen now, I like being dried though and rolling with my legs in the air!. 

Sammy, you look absolutely gorgeous x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's sooooooo handsome!


----------



## HolDaisy

hubbub said:


> Sammy's having fun and looking handsome - what more is there?
> 
> Are those recent pictures? Your grass is so lush! Mine is just starting to change from the winter brown and has bits of green popping through.


They are, they were taken a couple of days ago. We've had loads of rain, so the garden has been like a swimming pool for months, but think the sun has made it grow quick this past couple of weeks.



swishywagga said:


> Sammy, I used to like the water but I'm not so keen now, I like being dried though and rolling with my legs in the air!.
> 
> Sammy, you look absolutely gorgeous x


Aw Uncle B, I love getting dried too - it's so much fun!  Sammy



fozziesmom said:


> He's sooooooo handsome!


Thank you, Brinkley is a beauty too. I bet they'd get on so well if they met!


----------



## cgriffin

Aw Sammy, a good roll after a bath is a must around here too 
I hope you are still all clean, handsome Sammy


----------



## HolDaisy

He's managed to stay nice and clean after his bath. He's a very happy boy because he had a new paddling pool today because the other one had a hole in it. He's already put all of his toys in it and I'm sure him and his brother Tizer will be causing lots of mischief in there



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Sammy you look lovely in your pool. I have to say you look so much like Uncle B when he was your age!.


----------



## davebeech

looks like he needs a bigger pool,  will have to get one of those for Jerry


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Sammy you look lovely in your pool. I have to say you look so much like Uncle B when he was your age!.


Aw, thank you Aunt Swishy Sammy says, he hopes to grow up to be a handsome boy just like Uncle Barnaby 



davebeech said:


> looks like he needs a bigger pool, will have to get one of those for Jerry


I know, can't seem to find a bigger one anywhere. This one was only £10 from argos and it's quite sturdy, I bet Jerry would love one!


----------



## HolDaisy

Someone has had fun in the sun today! Sammy began the day with a spot of sunbathing on the decking, then he had a great play with his brother Tizer, where they took it in turns to paddle in the freshly filled pool and play bitey face on the newly cut grass. After a nap indoors to re-charge his batteries Sammy enjoyed dinner al-fresco, followed by more lazing in the sunshine. What a life Goldens lead 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

The photos are wonderful, Sammy and Tizer look great together. Was Eddie relaxing watching all the action?


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> The photos are wonderful, Sammy and Tizer look great together. Was Eddie relaxing watching all the action?


He was, he stayed out the way to avoid all the madness of the young ones. Eddie then spent the evening playing and rolling on the garden helping his Dad do some gardening  Sammy is still outside now, he's refusing to come in because he's watching the horses in the field lol. Hope that Barnaby has had a nice day in the sunshine.


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> He was, he stayed out the way to avoid all the madness of the young ones. Eddie then spent the evening playing and rolling on the garden helping his Dad do some gardening  Sammy is still outside now, he's refusing to come in because he's watching the horses in the field lol. Hope that Barnaby has had a nice day in the sunshine.


Aw, sounds like you all had a nice day. Barnaby would have loved to have been there, especially to watch the horses and exchange senior gossip with Eddie!.


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Aw, sounds like you all had a nice day. Barnaby would have loved to have been there, especially to watch the horses and exchange senior gossip with Eddie!.


Aw, Eddie would have loved a senior old boys chat with Barnaby! I bet they'd give the young ones a run for their money with the naughty senior ways


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Lovely photos and lovely weather I can see everyone is so happy. 
We are back to cold and wet again, hope not for long. Lots of muddy paw prints in the house. Charlie is sending hugs to his buddy Sammy.


----------



## dborgers

Aw, man, they are LIVIN' THE LIFE!


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping you all have a lovely weekend and that the weather stays good so Sammy can enjoy his pool!.


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Hoping you all have a lovely weekend and that the weather stays good so Sammy can enjoy his pool!.


Thank you, you too - think we're due some rain, but that won't stop Sammy getting his little paws wet!


----------



## cgriffin

Have a great weekend Sammy and family and splash a little for Ben. He will be splashing in rain again - yuck.


----------



## HolDaisy

cgriffin said:


> Have a great weekend Sammy and family and splash a little for Ben. He will be splashing in rain again - yuck.


We're splashing in rain here too at the moment, so no sunbathing for Sammy this weekend. I bet you can't wait to get Ben in the pool soon and we can't wait to see photos


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

HolDaisy said:


> We're splashing in rain here too at the moment, so no sunbathing for Sammy this weekend...


Hope "mud bathings" are allowed. 
You have a great weekend over there!


----------



## tikiandme

I hope the weather clears up so King Sammy can spend more time sunning himself on his deck with his friends. Cosmo spent some time on the deck today even though it was quite cool.


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Hope "mud bathings" are allowed.
> You have a great weekend over there!


Haha oh yes, there's plenty of mud! I'll have to post a photo I took of Tizer yesterday on a walk, he's obsessed with water/mud/puddles and was up to his tummy in the dirtiest puddle I've ever seen and he loved it!




tikiandme said:


> I hope the weather clears up so King Sammy can spend more time sunning himself on his deck with his friends. Cosmo spent some time on the deck today even though it was quite cool.


Aw, I bet Cosmo enjoyed chilling outside


----------



## dborgers

> I'll have to post a photo I took of Tizer yesterday on a walk, he's obsessed with water/mud/puddles and was up to his tummy in the dirtiest puddle I've ever seen and he loved it!


You're a wonderful mom!  

It's always a pleasure to read about the super lives they're getting to live because of a family who treats them like the beautiful fur kids they are


----------



## HolDaisy

dborgers said:


> You're a wonderful mom!
> 
> It's always a pleasure to read about the super lives they're getting to live because of a family who treats them like the beautiful fur kids they are


Aw thank you  You're right, there's nothing better than a messy and muddy dog when they've had fun - worry about getting them clean later, let them enjoy the moment! lol


----------



## tikiandme

I hope Sammy and company had a good weekend, and hopefully King Sammy was able to get in some pool time.


----------



## HolDaisy

tikiandme said:


> I hope Sammy and company had a good weekend, and hopefully King Sammy was able to get in some pool time.


Thank you, they've all had a quiet one so far, just lots of nice walks and cuddles. Sammy is obsessed with people that come to visit us, so he's worn himself out with excitement for most of the weekend! He has to make sure that every visitor sees all of his toy collection one by one, so he parades all of his favourite balls over until he's enticed people to throw it for him to fetch, or he's engaged them in a game of tug of war with his rubber ring lol. 

The weather has gone weird again here, it was as if Summer had arrived a couple of weeks ago, then we've had a cold and rainy spell (so no pool time for Sammy), he hates being outside if it's not sunny (which is useful when we live in the UK lol).

Hope that Cosmo is doing well and has had a nice weekend.


----------



## dborgers

HolDaisy said:


> Aw thank you  You're right, there's nothing better than a messy and muddy dog when they've had fun - worry about getting them clean later, let them enjoy the moment! lol


You're a angel to your fur kids :bigangel:


----------



## HolDaisy

dborgers said:


> You're a angel to your fur kids :bigangel:


Aw thank you Danny


----------



## dborgers

HolDaisy said:


> Aw thank you Danny


Thank *you* for sharing your fur kids with us, and especially for the uplifting spirit you share on GRF without fail. You're a really good person, Hollie.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

All toys outside is Charlie's favorite too. I wish he could learn to bring them in at least when rain is coming.
Is Sammy a digger? Charlie is not giving up, I hoped he will grow out of it but not any more. :doh:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thought I was the only one with a digger...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

HolDaisy said:


> Thank you, they've all had a quiet one so far, just lots of nice walks and cuddles. Sammy is obsessed with people that come to visit us, so he's worn himself out with excitement for most of the weekend! He has to make sure that every visitor sees all of his toy collection one by one, so he parades all of his favourite balls over until he's enticed people to throw it for him to fetch, or he's engaged them in a game of tug of war with his rubber ring lol.
> 
> The weather has gone weird again here, it was as if Summer had arrived a couple of weeks ago, then we've had a cold and rainy spell (so no pool time for Sammy), he hates being outside if it's not sunny (which is useful when we live in the UK lol).
> 
> 
> I can just see Sammy showing off all
> of his toys-how adorable!


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Sammy and family, hope you all have a lovely weekend with lots of special visitors so you can show off your toy collection!.


----------



## HolDaisy

dborgers said:


> Thank *you* for sharing your fur kids with us, and especially for the uplifting spirit you share on GRF without fail. You're a really good person, Hollie.


Thank you, you are too!



Buddy's mom forever said:


> All toys outside is Charlie's favorite too. I wish he could learn to bring them in at least when rain is coming.
> Is Sammy a digger? Charlie is not giving up, I hoped he will grow out of it but not any more. :doh:


He's not really much of a digger, no. However, his little brother Tizer is the king of digging - there's no stopping him and he tries to encourage Sammy to play too  I bet they'd all have so much fun together!



fozziesmom said:


> I can just see Sammy showing off all
> of his toys-how adorable!


He loves them all and he doesn't mind sharing them either 



swishywagga said:


> Hi Sammy and family, hope you all have a lovely weekend with lots of special visitors so you can show off your toy collection!.


Thank you, hope that you and Barnaby have a good one too!


----------



## OutWest

I love the idea of him showing off all his toys. We can always tell when Bella, our fearful girl, has accepted a guest as being OK when she brings the visitor a toy. Very sweet to see.


----------



## HolDaisy

OutWest said:


> I love the idea of him showing off all his toys. We can always tell when Bella, our fearful girl, has accepted a guest as being OK when she brings the visitor a toy. Very sweet to see.


Aw bless her, it really is so sweet isnt it


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Hollie, Sammy and Family, hope you all have a wonderful weekend!.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Don't know about you in UK, but we have long weekend. Victoria Day holiday is on Monday May 18th.

"Victoria Day is a Canadian statutory holiday celebrated on the Monday preceding May 25 in every province and territory. It honours Queen Victoria's birthday."

Hope you have a great weekend, hugs to Sammy.


----------



## tikiandme

I hope you are having a great weekend, King Sammy and family!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks everyone. Sammy's had a quiet weekend, but has managed to fit in lots of playing with his little brother. His friend Poppy also came down to visit, so he's spent today napping on his sofa catching up on lots of beauty sleep and going on a nice walk


----------



## Melakat

Hi Sammy and Family. Sammy that is so cute how you like to greet everyone and show them all of your toys.

Logan likes to wag his tale so hard that he looks like he is doing the twist and then he likes to pick up a shoe when people come to visit and bring the shoe into the room where they are to sit. So cut and he never chews the shoes 

Interesting how each dog has their own little cute things that they do


----------



## HolDaisy

Sammy has got a very exciting day today! It's our lovely old gsd boy Eddie's 10th birthday  We're so pleased he's reached this age and wish for many, many more happy times with him. He's a very special boy and Sammy loves him very much. He had a lovely pamper yesterday and we spent the afternoon grooming him. He's a long coat, so as you can imagine there's ALOT of fur. He usually goes to the groomers, but due to arthritis in his back leg he has difficulty standing for a long time (and it takes a while to get him groomed), so we did it at home and he looks just as good!

We've got a birthday BBQ going on (even though it's raining) and Sammy is very interested in the party bags he's just seen me prepare! Here's our beautiful old boy Eddie...



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, happy birthday, Eddie and wishing you many more


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Birthday Beautiful Eddie, we hope you are having a wonderful day with your lovely family. I hope that Sammy picks out a very special party bag for you x


----------



## Doug

HAPPY birthday Eddie!!!!! Reaching double digits is a very special occasion. You do look oh so handsome and I bet that you have the softest fur and would be great to cuddle! We hope that you all have the most wonderful time on this very special day!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Birthday, Eddie!


----------



## tikiandme

Happy Birthday, Eddie. You have such a wonderful and expressive face! Your lovely personality shines through in your picture. You and Sammy are lucky to have each other. Enjoy every minute of this special double digit day!


----------



## 4goldengirls

Wow, 10 years is great. Wishing Eddie the happiest birthday.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks all, Eddie had a brilliant day. He's had lots of cuddles, visitors and treats (he even had a steak for lunch as a very special treat!). Sammy and Tizer also joined in with the celebrations and have had lots of lovely treats. We've had 3 very tired boys all evening after all the excitement of the day


----------



## swishywagga

Really glad you all had a great day together, Eddie must have loved that steak!


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Really glad you all had a great day together, Eddie must have loved that steak!


He did, he absolutely loved it


----------



## dborgers

Hollie, I'm sorry I missed Eddie's birthday  Works been CRAZY, and we've had family in from out of town. 

How is the 'exterior decorating' going? Sammy getting everything 'just so'?


----------



## swishywagga

Eddie must have some 'Senior Sausages', as a late birthday treat!.


----------



## Melakat

Hi Sammy - Logan your relative from Canada says Hi and hope you have a great weekend! xox


----------



## HolDaisy

dborgers said:


> Hollie, I'm sorry I missed Eddie's birthday  Works been CRAZY, and we've had family in from out of town.
> 
> How is the 'exterior decorating' going? Sammy getting everything 'just so'?


Don't worry, I know you've been busy lol, Eddie had a great day!
Sammy is indeed exterior decorating! The little pool is out and all of his toys gradually make their way outside throughout the day  Sammy's favourite hobby is 'weeding' and he always has to help his Dad whenever he's getting any weeds up out of the garden. He's such a good little helper he even got all of the soil that his Dad had put in straight out of the plant pots yesterday in the space of 2 minutes :doh:



swishywagga said:


> Eddie must have some 'Senior Sausages', as a late birthday treat!.


He definitely will, he loves his senior treats! He knows that he's a senior and that he can demand special treatment 



Melakat said:


> Hi Sammy - Logan your relative from Canada says Hi and hope you have a great weekend! xox


Thank you! He's had a really busy weekend with lots of visitors, he's worn himself out...I think he'll be ready to sleep for a week! Hope that Logan had a great weekend too - he's growing up into such a handsome young boy!


----------



## tikiandme

It sounds as though King Sammy has been a busy boy! I'm glad he had a great weekend. He is so thoughtful to help his dad with the weeding!


----------



## dborgers

Such a great helper!


----------



## HolDaisy

*Eddie has gone to Rainbow Bridge *

It's been a very sad couple of days here, we unfortunately had to send Sammy and Tizer's beautiful Uncle Eddie, our gorgeous 10 yr old german shepherd senior boy to rainbow bridge yesterday. It all happened very quickly and after getting him to the emergency vets it was clear that he had an internal bleed (either the spleen or liver) and in the space of 4 hours he went from normal to a very, very poorly little boy. Due to his age and other health problems we made the heartbreaking decision to send him to the bridge instead of opting for surgery, as the vet advised us that it would only be a temporary fix and could pro-long his life by a matter of months (if we were lucky)  He was the most loyal, loving and trustworthy friend you could ever wish for and we are absolutely devastated that he had to leave us so suddenly after 10 wonderful years. He was Daisy's friend as well and when we had Sammy after losing Daisy it gave him a new lease of life.


It was only a month ago that we threw him the best 10th birthday party where he had steak, toys, treats and lots of visitors. Sammy and Tizer are heartbroken too because they loved him to pieces. Our home will never be the same without him and even though he was a german shepherd he was a big cuddly, gentle loving teddy bear and everyone that met him fell in love with him. Here are a couple of photos of our handsome boy who we will miss forever x


----------



## swishywagga

Hollie, I am so very sorry, Eddie was such a gorgeous boy. Your love for him shines through when you speak about him, I wish I had had the pleasure of meeting him. Sending gentle hugs to you and your family. Rest in peace sweet Eddie, I am sure beautiful Daisy and Sadie will be taking care of you x


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so very sorry for your loss of sweet Eddie. Hugs are being sent out to you and your family.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hollie, I am so sorry about Eddie! He was a very handsome boy! At least Sammy and Tizer have each other.


----------



## Doug

I am so sorry to hear about this crushing news :'(
I know that the angels and Daisy are lighting your way sweet Eddie. 
I wish you mega doses of peace and comfort during your healing journey.


----------



## hubbub

So very sorry - I cannot imagine. Eddie's love of life and family shines through your picture of him


----------



## GoldenSkies

I'm so sorry. He looks gorgeous in the photos. Up in doggy heaven now, best place ever I would imagine as all the best dogs are up there.


----------



## dborgers

Oh, Hollie, I am SO sorry this happened. 

No doubt Daisy met him at the Bridge, and right now they're running around together.

Hugs to you and your family - skin and fur people


----------



## Melakat

Hi Hollie. I just got back from the lake and had a feeling to sign in only to see this very sad post.

I am so very sorry for the loss of you and your family's dear Eddie. What a gorgeous boy. Unlike with Daisy where you could see that she was failing it is also very hard to lose a dog so suddenly with no time to prepare.

10 years is a long time and I know that he had such a wonderful full life with you and the entire family on the farm. How wonderful that you were able to spoil him so recently on his 10th birthday. That must bring you a smile through your tears.

I know that Daisy and Oakley were waiting for him on the other side. RIP Dear Eddie Boy.

Thinking about you Hollie....


----------



## Harleysmum

You can tell what a lovely kind boy he was from his photos. So sorry that you have lost him so suddenly but thankful that he had his lovely 10th birthday celebration. No matter how long we have them it is never long enough.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hollie, I am so very sorry for your loss of sweet Eddie. He was such a handsome boy. I know Daisy is happy to see her big brother again. Hugs.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you everyone for your lovely kind words. Sammy and Tizer are both very sad and are demanding lots of extra cuddles, it must be so confusing for them, but you can tell that they know he's gone...dogs can be so intuitive can't they.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you all today and sending hugs x


----------



## cgriffin

Oh no, I am so very sorry for your loss of Eddie. He sure was a beautiful boy! Ugh, hemangiosarcoma takes so many of our fur kids!

I am sure the other two are grieving, I have seen it with my boys. Please give them special hugs from me!


----------



## dborgers

Thinking of you and your family, Hollie


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks all for your comments. Sammy and Tizer are still very sad and missing their Uncle, but they're looking after each other. We had to go and collect Eddie's ashes today  it's always a difficult time because you're glad they're back home, but when it all happened so quickly you can hardly believe what's happened. This time last week we didn't even know how poorly he was. We're going to look for a special pot or something for in the garden to bury his box of ashes under and we're going to make a special little shrine for him (like we have done for Daisy's and Sadie's). We've put some lovely little pretty plants in Daisy's memorial pot this year. Sammy has pulled them out every year before, but fingers crossed he won't this time! 

Everyone on the farm misses Eddie so much because he was such a popular boy and had been running round the place for 10 years, so it's very quiet here without him.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you all and sending hugs, I know how much you are missing him. I am sure that you will find a very special final resting place where you can remember and think about him everyday x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

It's so hard when they come back home to you..thinking of you on this difficult day...


----------



## hubbub

Thinking of you guys too....


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad that Eddie is home with you! I know the feeling, relieved that they are home but it is all so surreal. 
Hugs being send your way!


----------



## GoldenSkies

It's very hard when they come home. My thoughts are with you. He's in a better place now.


----------



## dborgers

Thinking of you and yours, Hollie


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by to say hi, hoping you are all ok!.


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Stopping by to say hi, hoping you are all ok!.


Thanks for checking in on us. We're still missing Eddie very much, everywhere is so quiet without him and it's hard to believe that he's gone. Tizer, in particular is having a really tough time without him and is missing him so much, it's so sad to see  Even though he has Sammy it's not the same for him without his big Uncle Eddie looking after him.

Our friend's gsd Poppy (you probably remember her from Sammy's puppyhood as she's the same age as Sammy) is coming to stay on Monday for a couple of weeks while her family go on holiday, so hopefully she'll help to lift the boys spirits and keep them busy.


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, I hope Poppy can lift Sammy and Tizer's spirits, too. 
Ben was the right medicine for Dachsi after Thunder passed.

Hugs to you all


----------



## Melakat

I have been thinking about you Hollie. 10 years is a long time and I know that everyone on the farm is missing Eddie. It never gets any easier no matter how many times we have to say good bye.

Poppy is so lucky to have such a fun place to hang out at while her family is away.


----------



## swishywagga

So glad Poppy is coming to stay, just what you all need, I know the boys will have fun!


----------



## goldenretrieverluver

I always wonder if a german shepherd can get a long with a golden. They do  They both are beautiful breeds.


----------



## tikiandme

Thinking of Sammy and his family.....


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Hollie 
I am just reading the sad news about Eddie. 
Comforting hugs from me and Sheldon.
Barbara


----------



## HolDaisy

cgriffin said:


> Aw, I hope Poppy can lift Sammy and Tizer's spirits, too.
> Ben was the right medicine for Dachsi after Thunder passed. Hugs to you all


Thank you. Yes, I remember how sad Dachsi was and you little golden bundle of love helped him so much, I love how close your boys are!





Melakat said:


> I have been thinking about you Hollie. 10 years is a long time and I know that everyone on the farm is missing Eddie. It never gets any easier no matter how many times we have to say good bye.
> 
> Poppy is so lucky to have such a fun place to hang out at while her family is away.


Thanks, we really are missing him so much, it's still so surreal without him. He had such a presence and he was the only one that could spend all day working with Dad on the farm and wouldn't leave his side. Hope that Logan is having lots of fun



swishywagga said:


> So glad Poppy is coming to stay, just what you all need, I know the boys will have fun!


She's sure keeping them very busy haha. She's a big bundle of energy lol 



goldenretrieverluver said:


> I always wonder if a german shepherd can get a long with a golden. They do  They both are beautiful breeds.


They really are such lovely breeds. Sammy and Tizer are so close and love each other to bits, of course Sammy is the boss of them all haha!



tikiandme said:


> Thinking of Sammy and his family.....


Thank you



Sheldon's Mom said:


> Hollie
> I am just reading the sad news about Eddie.
> Comforting hugs from me and Sheldon.
> Barbara


Thanks, hope that Sheldon is doing well


----------



## Davidrob2

I just saw the sad news about Eddie. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## HolDaisy

Davidrob2 said:


> I just saw the sad news about Eddie. I'm so sorry for your loss.


Thank you, we're all missing him very much, he was a very special boy. Hope that Harry is doing well.


----------



## *Laura*

Hollie I'm so sorry to read about Eddie. I haven't been on for quite some time and am sorry I wasn't there to help comfort you. I know how much Eddie meant to your family and what a wonderful dog he was. We lost our Maddie at 10 years old within 8 hours. I know how terrible it is. No time to prepare. Sending big hugs. I hope you're all doing ok. Eddie was such a sweetie


----------



## HolDaisy

*Laura* said:


> Hollie I'm so sorry to read about Eddie. I haven't been on for quite some time and am sorry I wasn't there to help comfort you. I know how much Eddie meant to your family and what a wonderful dog he was. We lost our Maddie at 10 years old within 8 hours. I know how terrible it is. No time to prepare. Sending big hugs. I hope you're all doing ok. Eddie was such a sweetie



Thank you Laura. So sorry you lost your girl suddenly also, it really is such a shock when it all happens so quickly. Eddie was certainly a very special boy, he was a once in a lifetime dog and will be missed forever here. I know he's in good company at the bridge with so many of our fluffy angels though.
Hope that you and Buddy are doing well.


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by to say hi to you and the pups, hope you are all OK!:wavey:


----------



## cgriffin

Checking in as well, sorry it took me a while to read your earlier post and your boys sadness and remembering how sad Dachsi was when he lost both is brothers.
Today, I was singing the songs for all the dogs, each dog has his own song. I was singing Ben's songs and Dachsi's and then I sang Toby and Thunder's songs and Dachsi's ears were perked up and turning this way and that way - he remembers his brothers! I do make up the songs for them and throw their names into it to personalize it. 

Anyway, many hugs being send your way, thinking of you!


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Stopping by to say hi to you and the pups, hope you are all OK!:wavey:


Thank you, it's Tizer's 2nd birthday today (Friday), so there will be lots of treats and new toys  I'll try and get a photo of him in a party hat, but I don't think he'll stand still for more than 2 seconds lol. He will do a sit stay perfectly, but if I put a hat or something on him I'm suddenly an evil dog Mom trying to ruin his life haha.



cgriffin said:


> Checking in as well, sorry it took me a while to read your earlier post and your boys sadness and remembering how sad Dachsi was when he lost both is brothers.
> Today, I was singing the songs for all the dogs, each dog has his own song. I was singing Ben's songs and Dachsi's and then I sang Toby and Thunder's songs and Dachsi's ears were perked up and turning this way and that way - he remembers his brothers! I do make up the songs for them and throw their names into it to personalize it.
> 
> Anyway, many hugs being send your way, thinking of you!


Aw, I love that all of your dogs have their own songs and how lovely that Dachsi remembers his brothers! Poor Daschsi must have been so lost without them, I remember how Ben arriving helped him so much (also the photos where he was bigger than Ben!) They've both always known life with Eddie here, so it must be a big shock for them when he suddenly isn't. Luckily Sammy and Tizer have each other and they get on brilliantly, so they are looking after each other (in their own special way by playing bitey face ).


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Long time no talk, and here I am just on time to wish sweet Tizer Happy 2nd Birthday. Was thinking today of our Bridge kids, your Daisy and my Buddy, did not see so many butterflies like today for very long time.

Hope Sammy is having great summer and enjoying his pool. Charlie's pool is mostly used for cooling paws after morning walks :doh:, just loves to run thru it and brings the water inside the house at the time I am getting ready for work and I use pool water for watering plants .

Looking forward to see birthday's photos.


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Long time no talk, and here I am just on time to wish sweet Tizer Happy 2nd Birthday. Was thinking today of our Bridge kids, your Daisy and my Buddy, did not see so many butterflies like today for very long time.
> 
> Hope Sammy is having great summer and enjoying his pool. Charlie's pool is mostly used for cooling paws after morning walks :doh:, just loves to run thru it and brings the water inside the house at the time I am getting ready for work and I use pool water for watering plants .
> 
> Looking forward to see birthday's photos.


I always think of your handsome Buddy whenever I see a ladybird as I remember you saying they were his special little sign that he's around. I hope that Eddie has met up with Daisy and Buddy at the bridge.

Sammy and Tizer are both enjoying the pool, we haven't got the weather for it at the moment (torrential rain and thunder due!), but they seem to love it whatever the weather  Aw tell Charlie that Sammy also loves to cool his paws in the pool after a walk. Give Charlie a big hug from us.


----------



## swishywagga

arty:arty:arty:Happy Birthday Beautiful, Handsome Tizer, have a wonderful day!.:wavey:


----------



## tikiandme

Happy Birthday, sweet Tizer! I hope you gets lots of presents and treats! Don't forget to share a few with Sammy! I hope you both get in some pool time.


----------



## GoldenSkies

Happy Birthday Tizer!!


----------



## goldenretrieverluver

Sammy is such a beautiful boy!!!!


----------



## cgriffin

Happy belated birthday, Tizer  I hope your mommy spoiled you with special treats and gifts 

I am glad Sammy and Tizer have each other, too. It does help. When Toby passed, Thunder and Dachsi had each other. 

I hope your rain has ended so that Sammy and Tizer could enjoy their pool again! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy belated birthday, Tizer!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks all for Tizer's birthday messages, I passed them on to him  It rained all day long, so unfortunately no pool time, but a special play over the fields was had when the weather cleared up later in the evening. The boys had a lovely special lunch prepared and lots of lovely treats (so many they both ended up not wanting to eat all of their dinner) and by bed time we had a very sleepy golden and a very sleepy german shepherd. Tizer doesn't like to stand still for too long, so most of the pics are of him giving kisses all blurry (he LOVES to give kisses), but I will try and find some that are just about okay.


----------



## HolDaisy

Especially for Uncle Danny in Nashville - Sammy wants to show you that the exterior decorating is still in full swing.

He took all of his toys out one at a time throughout the day and made a cute little pile of them all 

Happy weekend all!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Haha, you are so clever King Sammy, now just make sure you drop them in your paddling pool!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Heehee! You are so funny, Sammy!


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Haha, you are so clever King Sammy, now just make sure you drop them in your paddling pool!


Done Aunt Swishy haha  the water even made the squeaky toys not so squeaky for a little while...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Sammy You're too neat .I scatter the toys all over the house and I hear my mom saying "Sheldon this place looks like a doggie daycare" and I walk away going
he he he !


----------



## HolDaisy

Sheldon's Mom said:


> Sammy You're too neat .I scatter the toys all over the house and I hear my mom saying "Sheldon this place looks like a doggie daycare" and I walk away going
> he he he !


'Haha Sheldon, I'm just the same inside the house  I only put them in a neat pile outside. Mom even knows when I've been messing somewhere I shouldn't be because I always leave one my toys behind as evidence...oopsie - Sammy'


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Sammy, hope you are keeping your mum on her toes and taking all your toys outside despite the weather getting cooler!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

You have cooler weather? No fair! It's been brutally hot and humid here.


----------



## SWLAmarshrunner

I wish it was getting cooler down here in Louisiana. This weekend was a little warm.


----------



## tikiandme

Auntie Tiki and Cosmo stopped in to say hi to King Sammy, Tizer, and the whole family.


----------



## *Laura*

Hi Hollie. Happy belated BD to Tizer and sending big belly scritches to Sammy


----------



## dborgers

Hi Sammy  And a Happy Birthday from me too. Tell your mom we said 'hi'


----------



## tikiandme

Hi King Sammy and Tizer! I hope you're having a good weekend!


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by with a hi, hoping you are all having a great weekend!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hi Sammy & Tizer!


----------



## cgriffin

We hope that you are having a great weekend


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks everyone! Yes, we've had a nice weekend thank you. Sammy and Tizer have been busy playing on the garden, digging up the new gravel that's been laid down :doh: and Sammy especially has exhausted himself getting excited over visitors earlier today and has been fast asleep having golden dreams for the past few hours lol.

We are all missing Eddie very much, but luckily the boys have each other and are the best of friends and keeping each other busy.


----------



## Melakat

Hi Hollie - what a lucky life Sammy and Tizer have living on the farm and I bet they seldom are bored  Yes it is always so hard for each and ever family member to adapt to a loss of another beloved family member. It is special that Sammy & Tizer have each other. Sometimes I wonder if I should get Logan a brother or sister too 

I hope that you are doing well. Has Fall arrived at the Farm? Do you get lots of leaves that turn pretty shades of Gold, yellow and red?


----------



## HolDaisy

Melakat said:


> Hi Hollie - what a lucky life Sammy and Tizer have living on the farm and I bet they seldom are bored  Yes it is always so hard for each and ever family member to adapt to a loss of another beloved family member. It is special that Sammy & Tizer have each other. Sometimes I wonder if I should get Logan a brother or sister too
> 
> I hope that you are doing well. Has Fall arrived at the Farm? Do you get lots of leaves that turn pretty shades of Gold, yellow and red?



It hasn't arrived just yet, we're having a nice warm spell at the moment - so nice that the boys have both had a bath. They really are the best of friends and are both so kind with each other, it's so lovely to see a GSD and a golden best friends. Logan has grown up into such a handsome young man and it sounds like he's having so much fun with you all. I think a little brother or sister for Logan someday would be a brilliant idea!


----------



## dborgers

Sounds like everyone is having fun fun fun at Hollie Farms  Yeah!


----------



## HolDaisy

***News***

Apologies for not updating Sammy's thread for a while, but things have been a little bit hectic here. On Sunday we drove to the other end of the UK to pick up a new 9 week old baby german shepherd brother for Sammy and Tizer! We all miss Eddie so very much, so we hope that the baby boy will be a great addition to the family. So, everyone please meet....ERNIE 
 He's from a fantastic breeder here in England and his Mom won GSD Best of Breed at Crufts this year, so he's a very special boy.



He is a little fuzzy ball of fun and is adorable! Sammy has been very good with him and has been babysitting his new brother - he's a little bit smug because it's not him in the crate this time haha! Tizer is getting used to him, so we're just taking things slowly with them all, so as not to overwhelm Ernie. He has got lots of energy, is very playful and seems to be a very wise boy, he just sits watching what's going on taking everything in. He's lots of hard work, but we know that he'll be worth it in the end  I'll get some more pics of them posted when I can manage to keep Ernie still because as you can imagine the zoomies are in full swing lol.


----------



## swishywagga

Congratulations, he's absolutely beautiful and has the best name ever. Welcome sweet Ernie, you have just found the best home in the world. We look forward to hearing all about you x


----------



## GoldenSkies

Welcome home Ernie! He is adorable.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awww- he is adorable! Welcome, Ernie!


----------



## Doug

Congratulations Ernie!! What a lucky boy you are! You have just hit the jack pot with one of the best families in the world  You are just too cute for words! I hope that you have the most wonderful time getting to know each other


----------



## tikiandme

Welcome home, Ernie! What a handsome boy you are! Have fun with your wonderful new family!


----------



## *Laura*

Omgosh Hollie . Talk about cute. Ernie is so adorable. What a wonderful life he will have with you. I'm so happy for you .......(And what BIG paws he has lol)


----------



## HolDaisy

*Laura* said:


> Omgosh Hollie . Talk about cute. Ernie is so adorable. What a wonderful life he will have with you. I'm so happy for you .......(And what BIG paws he has lol)


Thanks everyone!

I know Laura, everyone keeps saying that he's going to be huge and I think they're right...his paws are already the same size as Sammy's and he's only 10 weeks old! He just had his first vets visit and got on really well, he had to go straight on the big boy scales instead of the puppy scales lol


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Big congratulations to all. Sammy is lucky to have a new little brother.

ERNIE is so sweet, love those ears.


----------



## cgriffin

Congratulations, he is adorable  I am glad that Sammy and Tizer have a new baby brother


----------



## Melakat

I love his name and is he ever a cutey pie. My family are lovers of GS's and we almost got one when looking for Logan  What a great new addition to your family and I am sure Sammy will enjoy moving up from little bro to big bro  Congratulations!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks everyone for your welcome messages and glad you all like him 
Sammy has given him a few of his baby toys to play with that he outgrew, although he did decide after a few hours that they were his, so sneaked in and stole them back *cheeky golden* haha. Him and Tizer have some brand new toys we bought today as a treat for them welcoming him and being so good. Ernie is such a good boy and he absolutely LOVES his crate!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

HolDaisy said:


> ...
> Sammy has given him a few of his baby toys to play with that he outgrew, although he did decide after a few hours that they were his, so sneaked in and stole them back *cheeky golden* haha...


 Oh my goodness, wish I could see that, Sammy is sooo funny. Please post more pictures of baby Ernie and big brothers.


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Thanks everyone for your welcome messages and glad you all like him
> Sammy has given him a few of his baby toys to play with that he outgrew, although he did decide after a few hours that they were his, so sneaked in and stole them back *cheeky golden* haha. Him and Tizer have some brand new toys we bought today as a treat for them welcoming him and being so good. Ernie is such a good boy and he absolutely LOVES his crate!


Aw, Sammy is so cute, so glad that Ernie is settling in well, and yes agree we need photos!.


----------



## swishywagga

Photos please!!!!!. Hope you're all having a great weekend x


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by to say hi, hope you're all having a great weekend!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Me too! We need pictures!


----------



## tikiandme

I hope King Sammy and his family are having a great weekend.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi, thank you and sorry I haven't updated in a while - been so busy at the moment and I forgot how much hard work having a puppy was! I'll get some new pics uploaded this week  Hope that you've all also had a good weekend.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad it is just puppy busy!
We will wait for pictures.

Thought of you guys today, was cleaning yard and saw beautiful white feather dancing in the air, said "hello sweet Daisy".


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Hi, thank you and sorry I haven't updated in a while - been so busy at the moment and I forgot how much hard work having a puppy was! I'll get some new pics uploaded this week  Hope that you've all also had a good weekend.


Looking forward to seeing the pictures, have a great week ahead!. :wavey:


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am glad it is just puppy busy!
> We will wait for pictures.
> 
> Thought of you guys today, was cleaning yard and saw beautiful white feather dancing in the air, said "hello sweet Daisy".


Aw that's beautiful 




swishywagga said:


> Looking forward to seeing the pictures, have a great week ahead!. :wavey:


Thank you, hope you're okay too.


----------



## XCkjFY

I am happy to see Sammy's new thread. You two are meant to be together and we are so happy to have you here.


----------



## HolDaisy

It's birthday eve preparations for Sammy tonight ready for tomorrow when he turns 3! Where has the time gone?! He's got a big bag full of new things from the pet shop for his big day. I promise to take lots of pics and will post them


----------



## swishywagga

I'm so excited, Birthday Eve!, I think it should be like Christmas when you get to open one present early!.I'll be back tomorrow with a special birthday message for a very special golden boy x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sammy is 3 already????? We can't wait to see what kind of Birthday treats he gets! Happy Birthday, sweet boy!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sammy agrees with you Aunt Swishy and says he thinks he should be allowed to open some treats aswell, but Mom has hidden them all away. It's so busy at our house with 3 young dogs! We can't walk through the house for toys and they all insist on stealing each other's because of course what someone else has is better! Lol.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Are you sure it is sweet Sammy's 3rd birthday   :no:. Time goes soooo fast!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

HAPPY 3rd BIRTHDAY SAMMY!

We lobe u so mush​
:--heart: :--heart: :jamming::artydude:artydude:artydude: :jamming::--heart::--heart:​


----------



## swishywagga

Happy 3rd Birthday King Sammy!, we hope you have the best day ever filled with lots of special treats and surprises. I hope you're causing havoc with Tizer and Ernie but most of all having lots of birthday fun with your wonderful family, love you lots sweet boy xxx

I hope that you all dance along to the video, I can just picture it!! 

:--king::--heart::--king:


----------



## HolDaisy

*Happy 3rd Birthday Sammy!*

Happy 3rd Birthday to our little blue boy - Sammy :banana::jester::roflmao::wiggle::jamming:

Can't believe that he is 3 today, the time has flown by! When we were lost Daisy we were adamant that we couldn't have another golden again, but a year later we found ourselves on the way to fetch Sammy and before we knew it he had worked his way into our hearts and helped to bring our home alive again  He's now the oldest, big wise brother for his 2 baby german shepherd brothers (I tried to get pics of them together, but it's virtually impossible to get 3 youngsters to all sit still haha). 

He's having a nice relaxing day. It started off with wearing his lovely new glittery gold bow tie and a brand new ducky toy, followed by a nice long, muddy walk and then Mom got him all brushed and freshened up with his new blueberry fresh doggy spray. He then got a new lovely kong ball and some chews to share with Tizer (Ernie is too tiny to share the big boy treats), and there are lots more surprises to come...including cake, more toys and some of his favourite people to visit!

Thanks everyone for following Sammy's adventures and the birthday messages  Sammy says he will be having a dance later to the fun birthday song Aunt Swishy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Such a beautiful picture of birthday boy! I am glad boys are having so much fun.
Happy Birthday Sammy from Charlie and his mom!


----------



## Doug

We wish you a very HAPPY and special 21st birthday sweet heart! 
Whhoohoo! Go Sammy!!


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Sammy you look gorgeous, we've just had a glass of wine and toasted your birthday. Enjoy the rest of your day beautiful boy xxxx


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Such a beautiful picture of birthday boy! I am glad boys are having so much fun.
> Happy Birthday Sammy from Charlie and his mom!


Thank you, please give Charlie a hug from Sammy and the boys!



Doug said:


> We wish you a very HAPPY and special 21st birthday sweet heart!
> Whhoohoo! Go Sammy!!


It really is his 21st  thank you and I hope that Hudson and Lexi are doing well



swishywagga said:


> Aw Sammy you look gorgeous, we've just had a glass of wine and toasted your birthday. Enjoy the rest of your day beautiful boy xxxx


Aw that's lovely, thank you and enjoy your wine


----------



## tikiandme

Happy Birthday King Sammy! I hope you had a great day. Love your picture!


----------



## ArchersMom

What a sweet Birthday boy! Hope you two have lots of fun celebrating. I love his bow tie  Might have to buy one for Archer's next birthday bash


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's so handsome!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

How things changed in 3 years, from being a little brother Sammy became an older brother. Watch out Hollie, he's gonna turned them into goldens.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks all for the birthday messages, I passed them all on to Sammy


----------



## cgriffin

Happy belated 3. birthday, handsome Sammy  I hope you had lots of fun, presents and goodies!


----------



## swishywagga

Just stopping by with a hi and a hug, hope you're all OK and looking forward to Christmas x


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Just stopping by with a hi and a hug, hope you're all OK and looking forward to Christmas x


Hi, thank you - hope that you are doing okay too? We haven't got any decorations up yet, but sure we will very soon. The bad weather and early dark nights are a nightmare with the dogs (especially for little Ernie who just wants to play outside chasing sticks and leaves). 

You must be missing Barnaby so very much, I was only talking about Barnaby and Daisy to Sammy earlier. He sends you special hugs.


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Hi, thank you - hope that you are doing okay too? We haven't got any decorations up yet, but sure we will very soon. The bad weather and early dark nights are a nightmare with the dogs (especially for little Ernie who just wants to play outside chasing sticks and leaves).
> 
> You must be missing Barnaby so very much, I was only talking about Barnaby and Daisy to Sammy earlier. He sends you special hugs.


So glad to hear you are all OK, how sweet you were talking to Sammy about Barnaby and Daisy, I just know they'll be together, Mr B loved the ladies!. Ernie must be getting so big now, any new pictures of your gorgeous pups?.


----------



## dborgers

Hi Hollie and family. I've been absolutely slammed with work and travel, so I haven't been here but to post a 'same same' update on Rudy now and then.

We think of you often


----------



## HolDaisy

dborgers said:


> Hi Hollie and family. I've been absolutely slammed with work and travel, so I haven't been here but to post a 'same same' update on Rudy now and then.
> 
> We think of you often


Hi Danny,
I've seen that you've been really busy and don't get much chance to get on the forum nowadays, hope that you and your gang are all well and wishing you a lovely Christmas!


----------



## tikiandme

Hi Hollie, just stopping by to wish you and yours a wonderful Holiday Season!.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy Birthday Hollie and Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and da boyz. Hope you all get many presents and have wonderful time.


----------



## swishywagga

Merry Christmas Hollie and family. We hope you all have a wonderful time with lots of special golden moments x


----------



## Doug

MERRY Christmas to Sammy and his fabulous crew!
May 2016 shower you with blessings with lots of wonderful opportunities for fun and heart warming special moments.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## cgriffin

Merry Christmas, wishing you all the best for the new year.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks everyone for the Christmas wishes. We had a nice, relaxing family day and Santa paws visited all of the boys  Hope that you all had lovely days too and best wishes for the new year!


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by to say hi, hope you and the pups are all well. I need a pupdate and photos please!:wavey:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yes, please!


----------



## *Laura*

Stopping by to say hi too. Hugs to the pups


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi everyone and thanks for checking in, hugs have been given  So sorry for the lack of recent updates, it's so busy here at the moment and with 3 young dogs I don't get a minute to myself any more lol. I took some photos of the boys playing yesterday, so I promise to upload them in the next couple of days!

Sammy and the others are all doing well and Sammy is keeping his 2 young german shepherd brothers in line


----------



## HolDaisy

As promised, here is a quick update! The boys are all doing really well, baby Ernie is now almost 6 months old and is the same size, if not a little bigger than Sammy already. Sammy has been the BEST big brother ever and has been very tolerant and patient (although he still likes to run and steal Ernie's puppy toys when he gets chance!)

Sammy and Tizer are still best friends, but they've both took Ernie on and are quite a trio now  It's so lovely to see them all running and playing together and having fun and of course you can guess who is the boss of them all  a certain golden oldest brother!

Sammy had a new ducky toy for his birthday back in November and there's barely a moment in the day where he's not carrying it round. It's so busy here, especially as they're all young (Sammy is 3, Tizer is 2 and Ernie 6 months), so you can imagine the energy that they all have!

Here are a couple of pics taken in the garden the other day. Most of the action ones came out blurry, but somehow I managed to get the 3 to do a sit stay for 1 good one! Sammy's chest is fluffier than ever before at the moment!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Love this! What great pictures!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of your beautiful boys. 
Wonderful update, love hearing how well they are all doing and getting along.


----------



## swishywagga

Love the photos, I'm so glad they're all doing so well. P.S. Sammy, you look so much like your Uncle Barnaby in your beautiful sitting position!


----------



## cgriffin

Beautiful photos of your three handsome boys  Ernie has grown so much!


----------



## *Laura*

Love, love, love your photos of your beautiful boys


----------



## tikiandme

Hi! Hope you had a good weekend. Cosmo says hello to Sammy, Tizer, Ernie, and the rest of your family.


----------



## Harleysmum

Gorgeous pics of your kids. The happiness just shines out.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks everyone, glad you liked the pics. It's tricky trying to get one of them all because as you can imagine, they don't sit still for long lol.

We've just had a quiet weekend here. It's been a nice, sunny day today so that's been nice for them all...think we're due a colder spell soon though.


----------



## swishywagga

Glad you're all well, we're in for that cold weather as well maybe snow, I have a feeling the pups would love that!


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Glad you're all well, we're in for that cold weather as well maybe snow, I have a feeling the pups would love that!


They would! We haven't had any 'proper' snow for any of them, so I'm sure that if we get some they'll be happy boys.


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping that Spring has arrived with you and the pups are all behaving themselves. I was thinking about Sammy taking all his toys and other items outside for you to gather up in all weathers, reminded me of a certain Mr B in his younger years!:wavey:


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Hoping that Spring has arrived with you and the pups are all behaving themselves. I was thinking about Sammy taking all his toys and other items outside for you to gather up in all weathers, reminded me of a certain Mr B in his younger years!:wavey:


Ah yes his exterior decorating will soon be starting again and every single toy he owns will have to go outside throughout the day (I still need to train him to bring them all back inside again!) 

Aw, Mr B and his cheeky ways still make me smile, what a special golden boy. We have had so much rain here a few days ago that a giant lake has formed in the garden. Sammy and Tizer have had a little paddle in it, but it appears we have a water obsessed boy with Ernie :bowl:


----------



## Melakat

What a great photo and so very nice for them to have each other to play with and live on a farm. I bet they must all be tired and peaceful in the evening hours from so much play 

I was just wondering... when you bring another male into the family and especially with 3 - do they all get along well? Do they fight sometimes? I am wondering because Logan's half brother comes over to practice training and sometimes they get quite growly with each other and we have to break them up. They are both not neutered. I guess it takes getting used to each other.

They are all very handsome boys!


----------



## HolDaisy

Melakat said:


> What a great photo and so very nice for them to have each other to play with and live on a farm. I bet they must all be tired and peaceful in the evening hours from so much play
> 
> I was just wondering... when you bring another male into the family and especially with 3 - do they all get along well? Do they fight sometimes? I am wondering because Logan's half brother comes over to practice training and sometimes they get quite growly with each other and we have to break them up. They are both not neutered. I guess it takes getting used to each other.
> 
> They are all very handsome boys!



Thank you, yes the aim is to make sure they're all sleepy at the end of the day (doesn't always happen though lol!)

Yes, luckily they do all get on well. Sammy accepted Tizer straight away and they have been very close for the past couple of years. We had to carefully and slowly introduce Ernie because it meant putting another boy into the mix. Sammy doesn't mind Ernie (he prefers human company more to be honest), but Tizer and Ernie have bonded SO well - they are inseparable! When they all play together it can occassionally get a little growly because they all want to be 'top dog', but they do it more as a warning and soon stop when you call them. We've found the key is to let them spend time together, but also to give them their alone time - their own space to sleep and walks separately. Hope that helps


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Your boys are so handsome!


----------



## HolDaisy

fozziesmom said:


> Your boys are so handsome!


Aw thank you  

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk


----------



## dborgers

> Ah yes his exterior decorating will soon be starting again ...


 And no one I've ever come across has the natural skills Sammy does


----------



## HolDaisy

Sammy is enjoying the sunny weather that we've had the last couple of days ☺ He's so happy on the garden with his Kong safestix toy!










Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme

Sammy is such a gorgeous boy!


----------



## swishywagga

Lovely photo of your beautiful boy x


----------



## cgriffin

Hi Sammy, looking fabulous  
Enjoy the spring weather!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's so handsome!


----------



## dborgers

What a handsome boy!! Looks like he's really enjoying his Safestix


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Hollie, just stopping by to say Hi and hope you're all OK enjoying the sunshine!.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi, sorry for the delay - have been so busy! Poppy (Sammy's friend from when he was a puppy) came to stay last week, so as you can image having 4 dogs under the age of 3 things have been pretty hectic lol! They had lots of fun in the sunshine that we had, but now we're back to rain and flash flooding at the moment! Hope that you're well.


----------



## swishywagga

Glad to hear you're all well despite the chaos, nothing like four young pups to keep you on your toes!!.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi everyone. So sorry I haven't updated Sammy's thread for so long. I've had trouble logging in the forum for a while (so apologies for not checking in on you and your fur babies). 

The boys have all had a good Summer so far. There's lots of hard work with 3 young, energetic boys (we've never had 3 youngsters at the same time!) Ernie turned 1 2 weeks ago and Tizer was 3 last weekend, so the boys have all enjoyed lots of special treats and toys. We've also had Sammy's old friend Poppy here to stay for 3 weeks, so definitely have been very busy.

The highlight of Sammy's Summer has been making friends with our friend's golden puppy called Fleur  Sammy has been so good with her and she's tiny, but isn't afraid to bark at him and ask him to play! He lets her play with his toys and is very kind and gentle, so we have been very proud of him. We held a big Charity fun day at our stable yard and Sammy had a great time playing with Fleur and getting lots of fusses from people (and he wore his special gold bow tie of course ) All 3 boys have had lots of fun playing, going on lots of nice walks and cooling down from the hot weather in their little pools.

Hope the pic works!


----------



## swishywagga

Great to hear you're all OK. The pups sound like they are having a wonderful summer. Love the photos, particularly Sammy posing with such a gorgeous smile x


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you. Hope you are doing ok too and have a nice weekend - they boys all send you hugs


----------



## Kalhayd

Such sweet puppies!


----------



## tikiandme

Hi Hollie! It's good to hear from you. I'm glad you are all having a good summer. Cosmo sends big hugs to everyone.


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Hollie, hope you're all well, we all need a Pupdate!!.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi Nicky,
Hope you're well  I haven't been on the forum again for ages, I seem to have problems logging in nowadays, but I think I've finally sorted it now after hours (slow laptop doesn't help either). I just put a quick note on Daisy's thread as she would have been 8 today! Can't believe where the time has gone and that she'd have been on her way to being a senior golden girl if she'd still been with us. I have a little candle in a jar outside by her special pot.

I'll do a pupdate really soon, perhaps even in time for halloween when Sammy will of course have a new costume! It's no good me even attempting to put Tizer and Ernie in costumes lol, getting the lead on either of those is enough fun and games haha.


----------



## tikiandme

Again, it's good to hear from you! Cosmo sends extra big hugs to you, Ernie, Tizer and Sammy!


----------



## HolDaisy

It's Sammy's 4th birthday today! He's had a lovely day, nice walks, a new toybox with new toys, lots of treats with his brothers and his favourite treat ever - McDonald's chicken nuggets (in honour of Andy - Danny!). Can't believe our little fluffy golden boy is 4 already, the time has flown by and we're so lucky to have him, he makes us smile every single day


----------



## tikiandme

Hi Hollie! Happy Birthday, King Sammy! Cosmo sends hugs...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy 4th Birthday to Sammy! Hi Hollie!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you from Sammy, he had a great day!


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Birthday Gorgeous Sammy, I can't believe you're four already!. You're looking wonderful in your photos and it looks like you had a great day. I hope your celebrations continue into the weekend with lots more treats and fun, it's lovely that you got some nuggets to eat in honour of the late, great Andy. Sending you Birthday hugs and kisses sweet boy xxxxx

arty2::wiggle:arty2::wiggle:arty2::wiggle:


----------



## HolDaisy

Sammy says thank you Aunt Swishy, and yes the treats will continue for the rest of the weekend


----------



## dborgers

Sorry I missed Sammy's birthday. It tickled me to read about his McNugget birthday feast 

I also had trouble logging on, remembering a 10 character password, and then trying to find where everything was with the new format.

Please give Sammy a big scritch from us... and more McNuggets


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi everyone, apologies for the absence from the forum, but hope you are all well. Sammy is doing well, we've had a bit of a heatwave in the UK the last couple of weeks, so I gave him a makeover to keep him cool  He's having lots of fun and still thoroughly enjoying taking all his toys outside one at a time. Will get a new pic of him over the weekend!


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Hollie!, great to see you back,look forward to seeing the pictures!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Welcome back, Hollie!


----------



## tikiandme

It's good to hear from you! Glad you're back, Hollie!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hey, nice to see you back and glad all is good on your side of the world. Looking forward to see pictures of sweet Sammy and the rest of the fur babies. 
We have backyard full of balls picked up on our walks. When Charlie finds a ball on the walk, he makes "U" turn, walk is over, back home we go. Couple days ago on our evening walk he crawled underneath a fence trying to "steal" the ball >, had to pull him back for back legs.:surprise:
Hugs from Charlie and me.


----------



## dborgers

Hi Sammy!  How is the exterior decorating going this summer? Bet it looks super!


----------

